# Systmes > Linux >  LimeOS : le fork de Chrome OS disponible

## Gordon Fowler

*LimeOS : le fork de Chrome OS disponible*
*Avec 11 mois de retard mais avec les mises  jour automatiques*

*Mise  jour du 07/12/2011*

Il y a quasiment un an, un jeune tudiant dveloppeur britannique connu sous le pseudonyme de Hexxeh (de son vrai nom Liam McLoughlin) nous avait promis un fork de Chrome OS. Mais depuis, plus de nouvelles.



Baptis LimeOS, ce fork ne manquait pourtant pas d'atouts.

Le premier, et non des moindres, tait que cette version se dfinissait comme "prte  l'emploi". Prsente sous forme dISO, elle vitait de longues heures de compilation et de manipulations fastidieuses pour faire un LiveCD ou un LiveUSB  partir du code source de Chromium OS (la version open-source de Chrome OS) officiellement publi par Google.

Deuxime atout, LimeOS ne faisait que 250 Mo l o Chrome OS et Chromium OS montent jusqu 4 Go. 

Le projet tait-il en suspens ?

Visiblement non. Car aujourdhui, bonne nouvelle : Hexxex a mis  jour son blog et annonc la premire publication officielle de son fork.

Contrairement  Chrome OS, qui est optimis et scuris pour un type de hardware (sur le modle de Apple), LimeOS propose un support matriel plus tendu, notamment pour les cartes Wifi. Il propose galement une mise  jour automatique en fonction des builds publis par Liam "Hexxeh" McLoughlin, qui indique dailleurs que cette automatisation a beaucoup retard son projet.



LimeOS est disponible en trois versions, une pour Windows, une pour Linux et une pour MacOS. Chaque version permet de faire une clef USB bootable qui pourra ensuite procder  une installation.

Quelques remarques toutefois. D'une part, l'OS peut s'avrer instable. Dautre part, mme si la liste du matriel support a t tendue, elle est encore assez restreinte. Un essai dans une VM savrera donc certainement plus appropri. Dautant plus que les performances sur un Netbook resteront assez loignes des Chromebooks (qui dmarrent par exemple en moins de 8 secondes) du fait mme que leurs hardwares sont spcialement conus pour fonctionner avec lOS de Google.

Enfin, et au cas o vous auriez un doute sur l'origine de cette distribution, rappelons que les ingnieurs de Google ont apport leur aide  chaque fois que Hexxeh leur a demand.

 ::fleche::  *Tlchargez LimeOS*

*Source* : _Blog de Liam "Hexxeh" McLoughlin_

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Google pourrait commercialiser les Netbooks sous Chrome OS par abonnements mensuels*
*De 10  20 dollars comprenant la rparation et "l'actualisation" du matriel*

*Mise  jour du 22/04/2011 par Idelways*


Nouvelle rumeur sur Chrome OS qui pourrait avoir un business-modle peu conventionnel.

Selon un nouveau rapport publi par le site spcialis Neowin, Google envisagerait de commercialiser ses prochains Netbooks sous forme d'abonnements mensuels d'entre 10 et 20 dollars amricains.

Le rapport de Neowin cite une source anonyme qualifie de fiable et affirme que l'OS de Google sortira vers la fin juin ou le dbut du mois de juillet prochain.

Les Netbooks en question pourront tre rachets d'une manire conventionnelle avec paiement entier  l'avance, mais ne seront pas distribus par Google dans ce cas. 

L'abonnement mensuel en question devrait toutefois inclure (en plus  l'accs aux logiciels Cloud indispensables pour Chrome OS) les rparations matrielles ncessaires et le  rafraichissement  du matriel.

Ce qui signifie que Google devrait procder  des changes priodiques des Netbooks jugs dpasss d'un point de vue matriel ou au moins remplacer leurs composants, le tout dans le cadre de cet abonnement mensuel.

Le rapport ne prcise pas tout de mme ce qui arrive en cas de rsiliation de l'abonnement et si le Netbook appartiendra dfinitivement  l'utilisateur aprs une dure donne de labonnement.


*Source* : 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce modle d'achat ?
 ::fleche::  Si cette rumeur se confirme, achteriez-vous un Netbook sous Chrome OS par abonnement ?



*Google ouvre le canal de distribution stable pour Chrome OS*
*Le lancement officiel pourrait avoir lieu au Google I/O du mois prochain*

*Mise  jour du 19/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Google pourrait lancer officiellement son systme d'exploitation Chrome OS lors du Google I/O, son vnement regroupant les dveloppeurs autour de ses technologies, qui aura lieu le 09 mai 2011  San Francisco.

Le systme d'exploitation, fond sur Linux et trs orient Cloud, dont le lancement des premiers terminaux devant l'embarquer tait initialement prvu pour fin 2010, devrait tre lanc officiellement le mois prochain, selon des sources anonymes.

Information qui pourrait se confirmer si l'on s'en tient  la rcente ouverture d'un canal de distribution pour les versions stables de Chrome OS par Google. Ce  Channel  vient s s'ajouter aux canaux dveloppeurs et beta dj disponibles.



Cependant, mme si Chrome OS est annonc officiellement aux Google I/O 2011, il est peu probable que le systme soit disponible de sitt. Il sera dans un premier temps livr aux fabricants de matriels. Les premiers netbook Acer et Samsung sous Chrome OS sont prvus pour mi-2011.

D'ici l, les utilisateurs de VMWare, VirtrualBox et autres outils de virtualisation pourront toujours profiter des builds et des images prpars par le dveloppeur britannique connu sous le pseudonyme de Hexxex.

 ::fleche::  *Les builds de hexxeh sont disponibles sur cette page*


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Attendez-vous impatiemment Chrome OS ? Avez-vous dj test un build de l'OS ?	


*Chrome OS test chez Google sur deux machines mystrieuses*
*Ces Netbooks seraient bien lancs avant 2011 contrairement aux rumeurs*

*Mise  jour du 26/11/2010 par Idelways*


Les fuites d'informations sur le lancement de Chrome OS sont maigres et parfois mme contradictoires.

Le seul endroit crdible pour dnicher des scoops reste le gestionnaire de rapport de Bugs de l'OS de Google.

En effet, grce aux rapports de bugs, nous savons que Google teste  prsent son OS en interne depuis quelques mois et sur une grande varit de Netbooks.

Mais une marque inconnue sortait nanmoins du lot :  Dogfood .
Le terme Dogfooding (nourrir son chien) est traditionnellement utilis pour dsigner des tests lancs en interne sur ses propres produits.

Seulement, depuis quelques temps, Dogfood n'apparait plus. Il semble avoir cd la place  deux autres noms de code : Mario et Andretti.

Si vous ne vous intressez pas aux championnat amricain des courses de voiture, il y a des risques que vous ne connaissiez pas Mario Andretti, pourtant plusieurs fois class l'homme le plus rapide de la plante.

videmment, rien n'est sr ni officiel, mais il y a fort  parier que Mario et Andretti soient des Netbooks de marque Google fabriqus par un constructeur tiers, comme c'tait le cas du Nexus One.

Sur d'autres rapports, dans la case "version" de l'OS apparait "Indy" (diminutif d'IndyCar ? Le nom de ce mme championnat amricain des courses de voitures ?)

Reste  savoir maintenant quand est-ce qu'Andretti franchira la ligne d'arrive...

Un dbut de rponse se trouve peut-tre dans le chagement de stratgie de communication de Moutain View qui nhsite plus depuis hier  parler ouvertement de l'OS au grand public.

Probablement pour faire taire les rumeurs de report du lancement  l'anne prochain, un ingnieur de Google a en effet accord une interview au New York Times.

On y apprend qu'un netbook sous ChromeOS pourrait sortir d'ici la fin de l'anne, et vraisemblablement sous la marque Google.

D'ici la fin de l'anne, donc...

*Source* : les rapports de bugs o apparaissent Mario et Andretti, l'article du New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Achteriez-vous un netbook Chrome OS de chez Google ?




*La sortie de Chrome OS est diffre*
*Mais Android 2.3 sera bien  l'heure*

*Mise  jour du 16/11/10*


La confrence Web 2.0 a permis  Eric Schmidt, le PDG de Google, de rpondre  plusieurs questions sur Android et Chrome OS.

Lors de son intervention, il a ainsi confirm que la sortie de l'OS mobile tait question _ de semaines_ . Mais il parle _ de mois_  en ce qui concerne celle de Chrome OS. Une annonce qui va  l'encontre du calendrier officieux livr par l'quipe de dveloppement du systme (lire ci-avant). Un calendrier qui faisait tat d'une sortie pour la fin novembre ou au plus tard pour la fin de l'anne.

Les rumeurs dans les alles du salon font tat de problmes lis au Chrome Web Store, la galerie d'applications lie  l'OS. Une galerie d'autant plus stratgique que ce systme d'exploitation est orient Cloud. Il ne fonctionnera donc presque exclusivement qu'avec des applications hberges.

Eric Schmidt est galement revenu sur la question problmatique de la segmentation du march. Les tablettes devaient par exemple initialement tre quipes de Chrome OS. Mais les modles rcents sont sous Android.

Pour le PDG de Google, les deux OS tant open-source (mme si pour Android cette affirmation fait polmique), seuls les constructeurs ont la rponse  cette question. Mais d'aprs lui, Android est plus adapt pour les terminaux tactiles et Chrome OS pour les claviers.

La cible officiellement vise est donc bien les Netbooks.

Mais le premier modle, commercialis par Google lui-mme, ne devrait pas sortir ce mois-ci.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Chrome OS : gel du code prvu cette semaine*
*D'aprs un tudiant proche de l'quipe de dveloppement, un build disponible*

*Mise  jour du 08/11/10*


D'aprs les dernires rumeurs issues de sources anonymes au sein de constructeurs Tawannais, le premier Netbook sous Chrome OS devrait arriver  la fin du mois.

Aujourd'hui, un dveloppeur bien connu de l'quipe de l'OS, le dnomm Hexxeh, affirme que le gel du code aura lieu cette semaine.

Hexxeh, de son vrai nom Liam McLoughlin, est un tudiant britannique dont un des passe-temps favoris est de compiler le code source de Chrome OS (librement disponible) pour en sortir des builds exploitables. Et des images facilement testables.

Au fil des mois, les quipes de Google ont en quelque sorte pris le jeune dveloppeur sous leur aile. Et cette mme quipe l'aurait prvenu de la finalisation imminente du nouveau systme d'exploitation.

On le sait, Chrome OS est un systme totalement orient Cloud (que des applications Webs), qui s'appuie sur le navigateur Chrome, et qui ne prend pas en charge les disques durs traditionnels (tout est stock en ligne) - officiellement pour acclrer le boot des machines. Il faut galement un compte Gmail pour s'identifier et accder au bureau.

Un concept novateur pour certains, rducteur pour d'autres. Mais un concept auquel Google tient beaucoup.

Pour l'utilisateur, la meilleure chose  faire pour se forger une ide reste encore de le tester  en vrai .

Avec Flow par exemple, le fork de Hexxeh, dj tlcharg plus de 300.000 fois depuis novembre dernier et la premire publication par Google du code de Chrome OS.


 ::fleche::  *Vous pouvez tlcharger le build de Hexxeh sur cette page*


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Chrome OS : limit ou novateur ?


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*

*Chrome OS : premire version publique dans un mois ?*
*C'est ce que laisse penser les dernires volutions du projet*

*Mise  jour du 12/10/10*


Chrome OS est de plus en plus proche de sa version de dveloppement 1.0.
Le projet d'OS orient Cloud de Google en est en effet  sa mouture 0.9.78.1.

Quant aux avances de l'interface, elles se font galement de plus en plus nombreuses.

De l  conclure  une sortie prochaine, il y a un pas qu'il est difficile de franchir mme si l'on sait dj que celle ci devrait arriver cet automne.

Oui, mais voila que des indices commencent  sortir. Dont un qui ressemble plus  une preuve qu' un indice. Cette version est  prsent qualifie de RC (plus exactement de RC 78.1) dans une discussion entre participants du projet sur Google Code.

Google Code o l'on trouve galement une date. Ou plutt - ce coup-ci - un soupon sur une date.
A la question d'ajouter une fonctionnalit  Chrome OS, un des dveloppeurs de Google rpond qu'elle le sera aprs le 11 novembre. D'ici l, on fixe les bugs.

Une Release Candidate (par dfinition) la version qui prcde la version officielle. Une UI de plus en plus complte. Un gel du code prvu pour le 11 novembre.

Tout cela sent bon la sortie publique.


*Source* : Les interventions sur Google Code (numro de version et RC, date voque du 11 novembre)


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Attendez-vous cette sortie avec impatience ? Ou pensez-vous que Chrome OS va faire doublon avec Android (de plus en plus propos en dual boot sur les netbooks, cibles initiales de Chrome OS) ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Chrome OS de plus en plus pur*
*Mais peu de nouveauts*

*Mise  jour du 25/06/10*



Le dveloppement de Chrome OS (en fait de Chromium OS) continue doucement mais surement  progresser.

Ces derniers jours, plusieurs captures d'crans sont apparues sur la page et le fil ddis au projet hberg sur Google Code.

Ces captures nous apprennent que l'UI, fonde sur celle de Chrome (le navigateur), est de plus en plus pure. Trop peut-tre au got de certains.

On dcouvre ainsi l'interface de dmarrage qui permet de choisir la session utilisateur ici.





Plus intressant, la refonte de l'organisation des onglets est en marche.
Contrairement au navigateur - o ceux-ci sont disposs dans le haut de l'cran - les menus de Chrome OS seront disposs sur le cot gauche.





Les plus observateurs auront repr une nouvelle icne, en bas  gauche de l'cran  cot des traditionnels indicateurs sur la charge de la batterie et le wifi.





Ce petit  smiley  reste aujourd'hui mystrieux.

A la limite de l'UI et du fonctionnement de l'OS, cet autre fil indique que le boot pose problme. Il y aurait trop d'crans de transition au cours du dmarrage du systme (9 en tout).

Cot fonctionnalits en revanche, on reste sur sa faim.

Certes la rcente dcouverte d'une extension qui permettra de faire tourner des applications distantes sur le modle d'un client lger (lire ci-avant) tait une avance importante pour ceux qui, comme les professionnels, souhaitent utiliser les logiciels de leur choix et pas simplement des services hbergs.

Mais depuis, les nouveauts sont minimes. On en compte deux : prise en charge et dcompression des fichiers zip (une fonctionnalit indispensable et pourtant encore absente) et introduction de jeux accessibles hors ligne (installs en local donc) du type dmineur ou solitaire.

Si tout se passe bien, et pour mmoire, Chrome OS devrait arriver cet automne.


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Acer dit qu'il ne lancera pas de netbook sous Chrome OS, doit-on croire cette dclaration ? 
 ::fleche::  Lemote aurait choisi Chrome OS pour son futur Netbook au dtriment de Windows

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'volution de l'UI de Chrome OS ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 10/06/10*


*Chrome OS pourrait passer du Cloud au client lger*
*Les applications hberges pourront l'tre sur un ordinateur distant : les professionnels en ligne de mire ?*


C'est sur un groupe de discussion de Google que Gary Kačmarčk, un responsable de dveloppement du projet Chromium OS, a laiss entendre que Chrome OS devrait s'enrichir d'une fonctionnalit assez proche de celle d'un client lger.

Pour mmoire, Chrome OS tait jusqu'ici orient exclusivement Cloud. Autrement dit, il tait destin  faire tourner des applications dans le navigateur (applications de type Google Docs ou, pourquoi pas, les Office Web Apps de Microsoft).

Un client lger fait  peu prs la mme chose. Mais avec une grosse diffrence : les applications sont hberges sur une machine distante.

Cette nouvelle fonctionnalit de Chrome OS est baptise Chromoting. Rien ne prouve qu'elle sera officiellement intgre  l'OS de Google mais les signes sont encourageants.

Pas sr que Chromoting parle beaucoup au grand public.

Il sera en revanche une trs bonne nouvelle pour ceux et celles qui souhaitent accder  distance  leurs bureaux ou faire tourner ce qu'ils veulent dans Chrome OS depuis un serveur priv.

Presque la dfinition du march des professionnels, non ?


*Source* : Le fil discussion


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google Apps MarketPlace : une galerie d'application professionnelle dans le Cloud qui enrichit les Google Apps (et Chrome OS)
 ::fleche::  Chrome OS peut-il viser les entreprises ? Google pense que oui, et s'apprte  lancer une version modifie de son systme d'exploitation

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Chromoting vous parait-il une bonne ide qui enrichit Chrome OS ou un retour encore plus clair vers le  minitel 2.0  comme le disent ici-mme certains dveloppeurs ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 03.06.2010 par Katleen
La version finale de Chrome OS sortira  l'automne 2010, le systme rvolutionnera-t-il le march des applications web ?*

Google vient de donner des nouvelles de son futur systme d'exploitation maison : Chrome OS. En cours de dveloppement, sa version finale devrait tre disponible au cours du quatrime trimestre 2010.

Les premiers ordinateurs quips de l'OS devraient donc arriver cet automne dans les boutiques. Le systme tant bas sur Linux, il sera vraisemblablement distribu gratuitement  l'instar des autres distributions. Cependant, il se peut que seuls les machines d'une liste tablie par Google soient gratifis de pilotes les rendant totalement compatibles avec le systme.

Ce produit menacera-t-il Windows pour autant ? Pas dans l'immdiat, en tous cas, puisqu'il sera cantonn au march de l'entre de gamme sur des machines lgres comme les netbooks. De plus, son usage li  celui du Net rendre son utilisation encore plus spcifique. Pas vraiment focalis sur les logiciels, Chrome OS ncessitera une connexion au web pour l'installation et l'utilisation de ses applications et autres services en ligne (comme Gmail, YouTube, Maps, Picasa, son moteur de recherche, etc... qui seront mis en avant). Son mode dconnect sera trs pauvre.

Du ct des analystes, on dclare que le march est plus que jamais prt  accueillir un nouvel OS : les vendeurs de hardware sont  la recherche d'une plateforme fiable  faire tourner sur les concurrents de l'iPad, et le cloud computing est de plus en plus pris. De plus, toutes les entreprises n'ont pas encore migr vers WIndows 7.

Les spcialistes du domaine estiment en effet que si les entreprises passeront volontiers de Windows XP  Chrome OS, la migration de Windows 7 vers Chrome OS serait en revanche peu plausible. Ils pensent donc que Google doit se lancer dans une course de vitesse s'il ne veut pas se faire supplanter par son rival Microsoft, dont les produits sont dj sur le march.

"Google aimerait dominer la plateforme des applications Internet, Chrome OS est un lment cl de cette stratgie. Chaque avantage qu'il peut prendre est bon. Le risque serait que le systme d'exploitation soit commercialis et qu'il fonctionne mal, ne soit pas fluide, ou qu'il en manque des pices. La stratgie des btas qu'affectionne beaucoup Google ne sera pas acceptable sur le march des OS", avance IDC.

Les places sont  prendre. Google arrivera-t-il  temps ? La firme est de plus en bonne position pour tirer avantage de la demande d'applications mobiles et d'autres bases dans le cloud. Chrome OS pourrait avoir le potentiel de devenir un lment incontournable des applications web.

Source : Dclarations officielles de Google lors du salon Computex hier

*Mise  jour du 14/05/10*


*Du nouveau sur Chrome OS : l'UI en partie dvoile*
*Le systme d'exploitation de Google attendu fin juin pour les constructeurs*


Acer devrait prsenter le mois prochain le premier portable  tourner sous Chrome OS. C'est en tout cas ce que croit savoir VentureBeat.

Pourtant, les notes de dveloppement du systme d'exploitation de Google n'indiquent en rien que l'OS est finalis, ni mme qu'il soit sur le point de l'tre.

Ce qui ne signifie pas non plus que les choses n'avancent pas. Bien au contraire.

La version actuelle de Chromium (le build open-source de Chrome OS) est la  0.7.41.0. Elle s'appuie sur Google Chrome 6.0.401.0 (rappelons que Chrome OS est un systme qui se fonde sur un navigateur, un choix cohrent si l'on considre l'orientation trs - trop ? - Cloud du projet).

Que nous montrent ces notes de dveloppement ?

Tout d'abord que le but affich est d'obtenir un boot infrieur  5 secondes.

Ensuite elles confirment que la gestion des impressions se fera bien, elles aussi, via le Cloud (une manire comme une autre de grer les problmes de drivers des imprimantes).

Beaucoup d'agitation aussi pour implmenter la fonctionnalit de connexion 3G (et le support du plus grand nombre de clefs USB possibles).

Enfin, le lecteur multimdia s'ouvrira dans une fentre de type pop-up.





La premire version OEM (pour les constructeurs donc) devrait pour sa part tre livre vers fin juin (cette version est baptise R8).

Par ailleurs de nombreuses captures d'cran (_ encore sujettes  modifications_ ) permettent de se faire une ide un peu plus prcise de l'interface utilisateur.

En voici quelques-unes en guise d'amuse-bouche :


*Le gestionnaire de fentres
*

*Et le gestionnaire de panneaux
*

*Source* : Les Notes de dveloppement et les projets d'UI ici, ici, et l et l aussi, l'annonce de VentureBeat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Chrome OS est-il encore pour vous une bonne ide ou met-il trop de temps  tre livr ?
 ::fleche::  Et est-il trop ferm (et dpendant d'internet) pour s'imposer ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 19/01/10*


*Testez simplement ChromeOS : une image du systme est disponible* 
*Optimise, elle est le fruit du travail d'un tudiant dveloppeur*



Un tudiant dveloppeur vient de sortir un fork de Chrome OS qui ne manque pas d'atouts.

Le premier, et non des moindres, est que sa version est prte  l'emploi, ce qui vitera de longues heures de manipulations fastidieuses pour faire un LiveCD ou un LiveUSB  partir du code source de Google (voir ci-dessous).

Hexxeh, le pseudo de notre tudiant en informatique, a galement russi  faire passer la taille de l'OS de 4 Go  environ 250 Mo ! Une cure d'amaigrissement particulirement bienvenue (et qui n'en rendra le tlchargement que plus court).

Baptise Zero, comme le Coca (sic), ce build intgre la toute dernire version du code de ChromiumOS, la version libre de ChromeOS.

L'image du systme peut tre installe sur une clef USB (1Go minimum), grave sur un DVD ou simplement lance dans une machine virtuelle. Quelques avertissements toutefois. D'une part, l'OS peut s'avrer instable, voire ne pas fonctionner du tout. La liste du matriel support est encore trs restreinte. D'autre part, l'installation sur clef USB peut tre problmatique en fonction du type de clef utilise.

Mais que cela ne vous empche pas vous lancer dans le test. Au pire vous aurez perdu quelques minutes car Zero reste aujourd'hui  notre connaissance la manire la plus simple de se faire une opinion sur ChromeOS.

Enfin, au cas o vous auriez un doute sur l'origine de la distribution, sachez que les ingnieurs de Google ont apport leur aide  chaque fois que Hexxeh leur a demand.

Un futur employ pour Mountain View ?






*Zero et les instructions d'installation pour chaque systme* (Windows, Mac, Linux), sont disponibles sur le site du projet.

On ne saurait trop vous conseiller de tlcharger son image par Bittorent.

Curieusement, les serveurs du site semblent surchargs...


*Source* : Le blog de Hexxeh


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette version de ChromeOS ? Sduit, du, indiffrent ?
 ::fleche::  Attendiez-vous ce type de fork pour tester l'OS de Google ou l'avez-vous dj fait avec une autre mthode (lire prcdemment) ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*30/11/09*

*Chrome OS dj commercialis*
*Dell est le premier constructeur  proposer le systme d'exploitation de Google pour ses machines*


Installer Chromium OS - le build libre de Chrome OS - ncessitait jusqu'ici plusieurs manipulations (cf. ci-dessous pour la mthode).

La nouvelle a donc de quoi surprendre.

L'OS de Google est  peine sorti, et  croyait-on -  peine finalis, que Dell vient d'annoncer l'arrive de celui-ci sur l'un de ses modles de portables.

Le Dell mini 10v restera dans l'histoire comme la premire machine  pouvoir embarquer l'OS orient Cloud de Moutain View. L'avenir dira si ce produit connaitra le succs et sera la premier d'une longue srie  permettant  Chrome OS de connatre le mme succs qu'Andoid, l'OS mobile de Google.

Ou si on contraire ses fonctionnalits volontairement limites dcevront le grand public.

Dans les faits, Dell propose aux possesseurs de Mini 10v de tlcharger l'OS - spcialement customis pour la machine - sur une clef USB d'installation. La manipulation n'est pas des plus "user-friendly" mais semble au final se drouler assez facilement.

L'iso de Chromium propos par Dell pse 8 Go.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*20.11.2009*

*Aprs Chrome OS : comment tester Chromium OS ?*
*Le code source de la version open-source de Chrome OS et une FAQ pour en faire une image bootable sont disponibles*


Google a officiellement prsent son systme d'exploitation Chrome hier soir, lors d'une confrence exceptionnelle.

Mais la firme ne s'est pas arrte l. Comme vous le savez surement dj, Chrome est un projet open-source fond sur Linux, dont le but tait de crer un OS rapide, simple et scuris.

Ce pari semble tre russi. Mais, Google va plus loin.

Ds ce soir, la firme de Mountain View *a mis  la disposition de chacun le code source de Chromium OS*, la version totalement open-source de Chrome OS.

Vous pourrez ainsi, si vous le souhaitez, contribuer au futur du projet.

*Une FAQ explique* galement sur le blog officiel de l'OS libre *comment construire une image oprationnelle de l'OS*  partir de ce code.

L'image vous permettra alors de *tester Chromium OS sur une clef USB bootable ou sur une machine virtuelle de type VirtualBox*.


Dveloppeurs,  vos claviers !


NB : Chrome OS et Chromium OS - tant encore visiblement instables - il est dconseill de faire un test directement en installation sur le disque dur d'une machine. Les options "lives" (CD/DVD/USB) sont chaudement recommandes.


 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous tlcharger et utiliser ce code source ? 
 ::fleche::  A quelles fins : pour un test simple ou pour dvelopper des fonctionnalits et optimiser les performances de l'OS ?


*Mise  jour de Katleen Erna et Gordon Fowler.*



*19/11/09

Google Chrome OS officiellement prsent**
*
Ce soir Google a prsent son nouveau systme d'exploitation construit autour du noyau de Chrome, ce qui en fait un OS entirement orient Web. Pour en savoir plus des vidos et un compte rendu de la confrence son  votre disposition.*

*18/11/09
*Chrome OS officiellement prsent Jeudi* 
*Une avant-premire et le calendrier de lancement seront galement dvoils lors de l'vnement* 


Google vient de le confirmer. C'est donc officiel. 

Chrome OS, son OS orient Cloud fond sur Linux, sera dvoil ce Jeudi lors d'un vnement spcial. Il ne s'agit pas encore d'une version stable mais c'est,  coup sr, une tape importante qui va tre franchie.





La prsentation aura lieu  Moutain View, au sige social de Google. Plusieurs dmos sont galement attendues. Une revue dtaille des fonctionnalits ainsi qu'une scance de questions rponses sont enfin au programme .

Nombre de rumeurs et de capture d'crans plus ou moins trafiques circulaient sur la toile. Cette prsentation sera donc l'occasion de faire un point complet -  dfaut d'tre dfinitif - sur l'avanc du projet.

Des sources internes  l'entreprise annonce le lancement de Chrome OS pour le premier semestre, voire le premier trimestre, de l'anne prochaine.


Source : Invitation de Google  la presse 


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*


*Google Chrome OS bientt disponible ?*

Selon quelques sources sur internet, une version de systme dexploitation  Google chrome OS peut tre lanc la semaine prochaine.

Ce qui retarde beaucoup plus la sortie du nouveau systme dexploitation est, sans doute, le problme de la disponibilit des  drivers pour les diffrents priphriques des diffrents constructeurs. Actuellement, seuls les drivers pour les composants de base sont disponibles, ce qui peut rendre les premires versions de lOS trs limites, voir inutiles.

Comme  dune part Google a dj promis louverture du code source de son systme dexploitation aux dveloppeurs  avant la fin de lanne, et de lautre part elle dclare que les netbooks excutant Chrome OS ne seraient pas disponibles pour les consommateurs avant le deuxime semestre 2010, alors il est trs probable que cette premire version de Google Chrome OS sera destine spcialement aux dveloppeurs, et les simples utilisateurs ne vont pas avoir la possibilit de tlcharger et dinstaller le systme sur leurs netbooks.

Quen pensez-vous ?

Lire aussi:

 ::fleche::  Chrome OS : les fabricants de PC restent prudents

 ::fleche:: Google Chrome OS soutenu par : Acer, Adobe, ASUS, Toshiba, Hewlett-Packard, Lenovo, Texas Instrument, etc 

 ::fleche:: Quel est l'intret de Google Chrome OS par rapport  Android ?

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bonne nouvelle mais vivement la version stable. ::D:

----------


## Ogotcha

Wait And See  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Euh c'est vraiment un OS  part ou alors bas sur Linux ???
Si c'est un OS  part y'a du boulot !

----------


## robert_trudel

sur les iso de disponible sur le blog... qui a t enlev, c'tais linux... et ill y avait yast... possiblit de s'tre bas sur opensuse?

il reste encore beaucoup de la finition  faire

puisque que a fonctionne sous linux, niveau driver, il doit pu avoir grand chose  faire, car linux s'installe sur tout les netbooks.... il y a pu grosse diffrence de matriel entre les netbooks maintenant....

ce qui peut poser problme serait le chipset Poulsbo qui a des drivers pourri...

----------


## argonath

de toute faon les drivers, pour OS presque exclusivement orient WEB, ce ne sera pas longtemps un problme

----------


## nicolofontana12

Enfin!

Au fait son avantage sera accentu sur le fait que beaucoup de constrcuteurs potentiel l'adpote comme OS  l'usine!

Vivement la version stable!

----------


## entreprise38

Mouais bof, encore faut-il qu'il soit vraiment propos par les constructeurs/revendeurs, et l entre dire en gros "_oui oui biensr qu'on le proposera, on est au top nous_" et le faire vraiment, il y a un monde.

Et puis on ne parle que tu march des netbooks, dj domin par Windows et quelques distros Linuxiennes.

Et puis flute, a va faire comme madame Michou qui a achet son ihihipc 250€ avec u-bein-tu, et qui va raller parcequ'elle ne retrouve pas ses logiciels habituels (msn, IE, paint, wmp, et biensr le pack Office) : c'est tout pourri. Sauf que l, si l'on parle vraiment d'un nouvel OS, un OS qui n'a rien  voir avec Linux***, bref un truc sur lequel tu n'as que les deux-trois applis livres et rien d'autre, ce sera pire, mais alors pire de chez pire  ::mrgreen:: 

* c'est quand mme encore flou..., c'est du Linux ou pas du Linux ? Je trouve a quand mme dingue qu'il y ait ce genre de doute sur un produit sens sortir d'ici peu.

----------


## deadalnix

C'est du linux.

Sinon, les utilisateurs mcontent de linux sur leur eeepc ne sont pas si nombreux. la rumeur a t lanc par microsoft mais dmentis par asus (chiffres  l'appuie) depuis.

Ceci dit, je suis trs press de voir cet OS se pointer. Non pas que je compte spcialement l'utiliser, mais c'est du linux, et Google  vraiment les moyens de se faire une place. ce qui profitera  tous les autres systmes sous linux.

Et probablement mme indirectement aux utilisateurs de windows, car la concurrence joue aussi dans ce sens : avoir un windows moins cher et de meilleure qualit. Windows 7 en est le meilleur exemple : apple se refait, et on passe de vista  7. La concurrence, a a du bon !

----------


## Skyounet

> C'est du linux.
> 
> Sinon, les utilisateurs mcontent de linux sur leur eeepc ne sont pas si nombreux. la rumeur a t lanc par microsoft mais dmentis par asus (chiffres  l'appuie) depuis.


On entend quand mme beaucoup de vendeur (Darty, La Fnac...) dire que pas mal d'utilisateurs rapportent leur netbooks parce que c'est pas du tout ce  quoi ils s'attendaient. Aprs je sais pas s'ils sont mcontent des pauvres performances de la machine ou bien du Linux qui est dedans.

Quant  Chrome OS, ben jsuis pas trop convaincu. Ca va fonctionner parce que c'est Google, mais j'attends de voir ce que c'est rellement.

----------


## Firwen

> On entend quand mme beaucoup de vendeur (Darty, La Fnac...)


Ces mme vendeurs qui collent un PC avec quad-core et 6Giga de ram  une grand mre qui veut "surfer sur le net".  ::roll::

----------


## argonath

Pas du tout sr que google chrome os soit un plus pour l'ensemble du/des projet(s) linux au sens o il devrait systmatiquement prfrer des solutions cloud de google et non des logiciels libres...

----------


## BakaOnigiri

Au final,  fait pas un peut double emplois avec Moblin ?

C'est presque la mme base,  semble tre fait pour les mme machines.

J'ai tord ?

----------


## Uther

> Euh c'est vraiment un OS  part ou alors bas sur Linux ???
> Si c'est un OS  part y'a du boulot !


Les deux en fait. C'est bien bas sur un noyau Linux, mais l'environnement de base ne devrait pas ressembler  ce que l'on trouve habituellement dans une distribution dite Gnu/Linux classique.




> Au final,  fait pas un peut double emplois avec Moblin ?
> 
> C'est presque la mme base,  semble tre fait pour les mme machines.
> 
> J'ai tord ?


C'est fait pour les mme type de machines en effet. La diffrence tant que google souhaite mettre en avant un systme tourn vers les applications de type cloud.

----------


## fridobox

> Au final,  fait pas un peut double emplois avec Moblin ?
> 
> C'est presque la mme base,  semble tre fait pour les mme machines.
> 
> J'ai tord ?


Le hic de Moblin, c'est qu'il est optimis pour les processeurs Atom et ne tourne qu'avec ce processeur.

Je pense que Google vise un OS comme celui livr avec les EEE. Interface simple, connectivit max.
Cela sur des machines de faible puissance, ce qui demande des optimisations de l'OS.
Un peut le pont entre Android et un OS linux complet comme Ubuntu.

Il me tarde de tester.
Cependant, j'ai une crainte vis--vis des sources. Chrome n'tant pas antirement open-source, ce sera surement le cas de l'OS Google.
Esprons que la version open-source sera dispo et aussi performante que celle de Chrome (Chromium).

Wait and See  ::ccool::

----------


## deadalnix

> Le hic de Moblin, c'est qu'il est optimis pour les processeurs Atom et ne tourne qu'avec ce processeur.


Avec un noyau linux, Google peut supporter pratiquement n'importe quel processeur.




> Cela sur des machines de faible puissance, ce qui demande des optimisations de l'OS.


Ou d'utiliser le cloud . . . ou google domine  :;): 




> Cependant, j'ai une crainte vis--vis des sources. Chrome n'tant pas antirement open-source, ce sera surement le cas de l'OS Google.
> Esprons que la version open-source sera dispo et aussi performante que celle de Chrome (Chromium).


Certains softs seront peut-tre proprio, mais la plus grande partie de l'cosystme est sous GPL, Google n'aura donc que le choix de refaire du dev  partir de 0 ou de tout publier. je pense qu'il prendront le premier : ils ne veulent pas vendre cet OS, mais bien le diffuser pour ramasser des gens sur leur cloud. Ils n'ont donc pas d'intrts  refaire tout depuis 0.

----------


## fanprog1

Ouf enfin ! vivement la version stable, je suis press de l'essayer...!

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Google annoncera la sortie de son OS demain

----------


## BainE

Bon ben cete fois, on a pas fini de voir les posts "j arrive pas a faire mon dual boot avec Chrome et win7" ou "Chrome a ecras mon win"

 ::lahola::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Chrome OS officiellement prsent Jeudi

----------


## gannher

Il me tarde de tester.

J'utilise beaucoup les outils de Google et je ne suis jamais du.

Avec les trs bons Google Chrome (navigateur) et google Wave, j'espre que Chrome OS m'apportera autant de satisfaction.

----------


## amon2010

J'aurais une question relative au fait de mettre dans un systme appartenant  google des donnes "critiques"
J'entends par l mes coordonnes bancaires, mes ID messageries, mes contacts mails etc etc
Sachant que Google aime bien ce genre d'info pour les revendre !
Qu'en est il du respect de la vie prive ??

----------


## Lyche

> J'aurais une question relative au fait de mettre dans un systme appartenant  google des donnes "critiques"
> J'entends par l mes coordonnes bancaires, mes ID messageries, mes contacts mails etc etc
> Sachant que Google aime bien ce genre d'info pour les revendre !
> Qu'en est il du respect de la vie prive ??


Chut !! il faut pas en parler, et 90% des utilisateurs sont suffisamment "formats" pour que a passe tout en douceur  ::roll::

----------


## gannher

> J'aurais une question relative au fait de mettre dans un systme appartenant  google des donnes "critiques"
> J'entends par l mes coordonnes bancaires, mes ID messageries, mes contacts mails etc etc
> Sachant que Google aime bien ce genre d'info pour les revendre !
> Qu'en est il du respect de la vie prive ??


Je pense que mettre des coordonnes bancaire en ligne est quelque peu dangereux. Surtout que google n'a pas besoin de connatre ton RIB.
Aprs, pour tes contacts, si tu utilises gmail, c'est que tu as un minimum confiance en eux, sinon il existe plein d'autres messagerie  ::):  .
Perso je n'ai jamais eu de problme sur mes infos prives et je pense qu'ils font relativement attention  ce genre de chose, se sachant fortement surveill sur ce point.

----------


## Uther

> J'aurais une question relative au fait de mettre dans un systme appartenant  google des donnes "critiques"
> J'entends par l mes coordonnes bancaires, mes ID messageries, mes contacts mails etc etc
> Sachant que Google aime bien ce genre d'info pour les revendre !
> Qu'en est il du respect de la vie prive ??


Je dirais au contraire, pour ce qui est des infos bancaires, id_messageries, ... tu peux tre sur que google ne se permettra pas de les revendre. 
Google vit de l'affichage de publicit cible, pas de la vente d'information perso.

Il est certes judicieux de se questionner si l'on peux mettre certaines donnes en ligne, mais a ce niveau la google n'est pas plus risqu que n'importe qu'elle boite.

----------


## amon2010

> Je pense que mettre des coordonnes bancaire en ligne est quelque peu dangereux. Surtout que google n'a pas besoin de connatre ton RIB.
> Aprs, pour tes contacts, si tu utilises gmail, c'est que tu as un minimum confiance en eux, sinon il existe plein d'autres messagerie  .
> Perso je n'ai jamais eu de problme sur mes infos prives et je pense qu'ils font relativement attention  ce genre de chose, se sachant fortement surveill sur ce point.


Euh pour info oui j'utilise google mail mais uniquement pour les inscriptions sur les forums ou les inscriptions obligatoires sur les sites donc => boite  spam

A titre perso : j'utilise Tbird

Ensuite pour mes RIB et autre coordonnes bancaires, qui me dit que chrome OS ne va pas ( l'instar de Google Desktop) fouiller mon pc et mettre  la dispo de Google des donnes contenue dans mes courriers ou document divers ?
tu vas me dire => cl usb certes mais le fait de la brancher ou de taper le texte devrait suffire  lui fournir qques info
idem pour mes cookies et historiques de navigation stocks sur mon disque
Enfin je vire parano mais bon voil quoi

----------


## CesarR

@amon2010: tu parles de gmail puis de TBird ... si par Tbird tu parles de ThunderBird, je ne comprends pas le sens de ta comparaison 
TBird est un client de messagerie, Gmail un serveur de messagerie, tu peux tres bien coupler les 2 ...

----------


## benwit

> Ensuite pour mes RIB et autre coordonnes bancaires, qui me dit que chrome OS ne va pas ( l'instar de Google Desktop) fouiller mon pc et mettre  la dispo de Google des donnes contenue dans mes courriers ou document divers ?
> tu vas me dire => cl usb certes mais le fait de la brancher ou de taper le texte devrait suffire  lui fournir qques info
> idem pour mes cookies et historiques de navigation stocks sur mon disque
> Enfin je vire parano mais bon voil quoi


Oui tu as raison, mais tu n'as pas peur en utilisant un ordinateur ?  ::aie:: 

Qui te dis que Windows n'envoit pas tes donnes  Microsoft ?
Qui te dis que ton FAI (via ta boite email branch sur Tbird) ne fait pas de mme ?

C'est vrai, il faut tre vigilant mais j'ai trouv hallucinant cette attitude vis  vis de Google ? 
Cela me fait penser au "scandale" de Gmail qui lirait nos mails. Bien entendu mais comme tous les autres webmails, ne serait-ce pour les robots d'anti- SPAM/anti-virus.

A moins que tu ne construise ton systme (matriel + logiciel) toi mme et encore ..., il y a bien un moment o il faut faire confiance.
Perso, j'ai autant confiance en google qu'en microsoft qu'en SFR ou autre, c'est  dire assez faible mais il faut pas tre parano non plus.

Quoi, Google vit de la pub ? Oui, en grosse partie mais ...
Personnellement, je pense qu'ils se servent de nos donnes pour mieux cibler les publicits de leur client mais a s'arrte l.
S'il s'avrait qu'ils revendent les donnes confidentielles du genre que tu cites, a se saurait, a ruinerait leur image et les conduirait  leur perte. 

Faire plus confiance  Microsoft parce que tu es un client final, c'est un point de vue ... mais pour les FAI, soyons srieux, tu crois une minute qu'ils n'utilisent pas tes donnes perso pour cibler des pubs ? 

Aprs, bien entendu, libre  toi de ne pas leur faire confiance mais je t'en prie, pendant que tu surveilles Google d'un coin de l'oeil, fait attention  ceux qui passent par derrire  ::mrgreen::   :;): 

PS : google desktop, tu as choisi de l'installer ... et j'aimerai savoir comment il ferait pour indexer tes fichiers sans fouiller ton disque dur  :8O:

----------


## gannher

Et puis stocker des informations bancaires sur le PC dans un simple fichier est plutt dconseill  ::):  Aucun OS n'est sr et  mon avis, ce genre d'information n'a rien  faire dans un simple fichier non protg / crypt.

----------


## Kerod

D'aprs certains sources, il semblerait que Google Chrome OS soit disponible ce soir  partir de 19H. 

Pour assister en direct voici le lien : http://investor.shareholder.com/goog...?eventid=75092

Etiez-vous au courant ?

----------


## kuranes

> Etiez-vous au courant ?


Au courant que la preview aurait lieu normalement aujourd'hui, mais pas de l'heure...

Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## benwit

oui, j'avais vu le lien que tu cites et que a commence  10h la bas.
Restait plus qu' appliquer le dcalage horaire.

----------


## ChristopheD

Je vais voir ce que ca donne  ::ccool::

----------


## Rapha222

> D'aprs certains sources, il semblerait que Google Chrome OS soit disponible ce soir  partir de 19H. 
> 
> Pour assister en direct voici le lien : http://investor.shareholder.com/goog...?eventid=75092
> 
> Etiez-vous au courant ?


Cool, d'ici un quart d'heure, l'action Microsoft va tomber de quelques pourents  ::D: .

----------


## spidermario

> Ces mme vendeurs qui collent un PC avec quad-core et 6Giga de ram  une grand mre qui veut "surfer sur le net".


Et t'installent Vista 32 bits sur un processeur 64 bits  ::roll::

----------


## benwit

Ce que j'ai compris (corrigez moi si je me trompe) :

Comme on pouvait s'y attendre, un OS pour les utilisateurs qui ne veulent pas se prendre la tte avec leur ordinateur, pas un OS pour les bidouilleurs.

- Dmarrage Rapide
- Ecran de login et on est dans le navigateur Chrome
- Toutes les applications sont des webapps



Ils ont supprimer la principale source des virus : l'utilisateur.
Les mises  jour sont faites toutes seules.
Les quelques applications locales sont contrles par google et signe.
Si un malware arrive, la signature change et le systme revient dans la dernire version stable.
Les donnes sont encryptes sur la machine et synchronises vers le cloud de Google.
Ce qui fait que si vous explosez l'ordi, vous en achetez un autre et repartez immdiatement avec vos donnes.

Pour le matriel, google propose son OS avec une spcification de rfrence que choisiront d'implmenter divers fabriquant ... Ce qui fait que l'utilisateur n'a pas a se soucier des drivers.

Bref l'OS sur netbook qui peut simplifier la vie des utilisateurs si ceux ci font confiance  Google pour leur donnes.


Sinon, ils ont mme os ouvrir un document dans la suite web office de microsoft !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deadalnix

God damn shit, a promet  ::D:

----------


## JulienDuSud

Pas convaincu du tout...

Je vois a comme une horrible rgression...

> Modle Apple pour le matriel, impossibilit de modifier son matriel pour l'accorder  ses besoins.
> Matriel spcial (verified boot)
> L'OS EST le navigateur. 

Ca veut dire que plus aucun logiciel natif ne tourne. Je vois arriver de loin les services payants pour faire des choses trs simples pour tout et surtout n'importe quoi (parce que laisser  disposition un serveur de service cote de l'argent).

Bref, c'est bien pour le gars qui veut utiliser son netbook comme un terminal web, mais pour le reste, compltement useless...

----------


## deadalnix

> Sinon, ils ont mme os ouvrir un document dans la suite web office de microsoft !


Oui, en disant que microsoft avait travaill trs dur pour faire une killer apps pour chrome OS  ::D:

----------


## benwit

> c'est bien pour le gars qui veut utiliser son netbook comme un terminal web, mais pour le reste, compltement useless...


Tu as raison mais je crois que c'est l'ide ...
Il faut croire que la proportion de ces utilisateurs est plus importante qu'on ne le pense ...

----------


## benwit

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QRO3gKj3qw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- What is Google Chrome OS?[/ame]

Regardez pas de trop prt le papier du bloc notes, on dirait qu'il y a la trace d'un mug mal essuy  ::mrgreen:: 

Booter, c'est parti ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62iBuf2btVI&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Video demo of Google Chrome OS, Taken At Mountain View Debut[/ame]

----------


## argonath

> Bref, c'est bien pour le gars qui veut utiliser son netbook comme un terminal web, mais pour le reste, compltement useless...


C'est tout  fait le but... et la part de march est plus que consquente comme on l'a dj dit ^^ Ils n'ont pas pour but de remplacer des machines sous Windows et les grandes distros linux... mais ils crent un besoin dj veill par les netbooks, avec des distributions jamais vraiment adapts.

----------


## Leward

> Bref, c'est bien pour le gars qui veut utiliser son netbook comme un terminal web, mais pour le reste, compltement useless...


C'est exactement a, et avec ce Chrome OS, il faudrait tre aveugle (ou sourd au choix) pour ne pas se rendre compte de la politique de Google durant ces deux dernires annes. 

Google n'a pas dvelopp ces applications pour faire jolie et avec ce genre de terminale la notion de "suite cloud" de Google prend tout son sens. 

On pourrait au premier abord que le choix du systme de webApps soit limitant, mais en fait c'est tout le contraire, il simplifie grandement l'utilisation du PC... ou plutt du notebook pour le casual. Et l encore Google a suivi une logique simple, le notebook est  la base (entendez par la majorit des personnes) fait pour des applications finalement communes et basiques que de nombreuses webApps proposent dj, et de plus en plus de service pourront passer dans le navigateur. Et du fait de cet accroissement de l'offre webApps  venir la politique Google Chrome OS est justifie. Et puis la majorit des gens utilisant un netbook n'ont que faire du systme, ils se concentrent sur l'usage,  savoir le contenu. Quand je parle de notebook, a s'applique galement aux diverses tablettes tactiles. 

Aprs, avec tous ces services cloud, ce n'est pas un problme de malwares et autres joyeusets du genre, mais de protection de l'aspect priv des donnes sujet dans lequel je ne m'aventurerai pas dans ce poste tellement c'est quelque chose de complexe surtout si on veut y ajouter les notions d'interoprabilits entre les services cloud. 

Pour rsumer, c'est notre faon de faire de l'informatique qui est en train de changer radicalement, maintenant  voir comment se changement s'opre et surtout aboutira.

----------


## Kerod

Voici un petit rsum, crit par Mathieu Passenaud, de la confrence de ce soir : 




> *Chrome OS - Compte rendu de la prsentation*
> 
> Comme vous pouvez vous en douter,  19h le jeudi 19 novembre jtais connect  Mountain View pour la prsentation de Google Chrome OS. Petit bilan de ma prise de notes de la soire.
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
>  Premirement, on nous annonce une nouvelle pas trs plaisante : il ny a pas encore de version bta publie, uniquement le code source  compiler le premier  utiliser Google Chrome OS est donc celui qui a la machine la plus puissante. En ce moment mme, ma machine est en train de le compiler A suivre.
>  Tout commence par la base,  savoir le navigateur Google Chrome, le HTML5 puis ltat du march de linformatique. Ensuite, une dmo du systme a t faite puis les aspects principaux (architecture, scurit). Pour finir, le march et les questions des journalistes.
> 
> ...


 ::merci::   Mathieu

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 20.11.2009*

Google a officiellement prsent son systme d'exploitation Chrome hier soir, lors d'une confrence exceptionelle. Mais la firme ne s'est pas arrte l. Comme vous le savez surement dj, Chrome est un projet open-source bas sur Linux, dont le but tait de crer un OS rapide, simple et scuris. Ce pari semble tre russi. Mais, pour aller encore plus loin, Google a ds ce soir mis  la disposition de chacun le code source de Chromium. Dveloppeurs, vous pourrez ainsi, si vous le souhaitez, contribuer au futur du projet.  

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous tlcharger et utiliser ce code source ? A quelles fins ?

----------


## az0101

> Pensez-vous tlcharger et utiliser ce code source ? A quelles fins ?


Non, le developement li au web ne m'interesse pas du tout...

----------


## trenton

> [...]Chrome est un projet open-source bas sur Linux[...] Mais, pour aller encore plus loin, Google a ds ce soir mis  la disposition de chacun le code source de Chrome.



Quoi ? Non seulement c'est open-source mais en plus on peut voir les sources ? C'est merveilleux !

Plus srieusement, la partie client est libre, la partie serveur (l o se concentre toute l'intelligence) ne l'est  priori pas ( moins qu'on ai d'autres infos l dessus ?), bref, Google Chrome n'est pas vraiment un systme d'exploitation libre, dans le sens habituel du terme. Du coup je n'ai aucune raison de donner de mon temps  Google, ils sont dj assez riche comme a pour que je leur fasse des dons.  :;):

----------


## *.Har(d)t

Moi a me semble tre juste un navigateur Chrome qui se charge au-dessus du noyau Linux, et qui permet d'accder  des services du cloud Google, ou bien je me trompe.

On va bientt revenir  des rseaux privs du type MSN, AOL ou quoi?

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Moi a me semble tre juste un navigateur Chrome qui se charge au-dessus du noyau Linux, et qui permet d'accder  des services du cloud Google, ou bien je me trompe.


Mmes impressions. D'o la question : quelles applis marchent en mode dconnect ?
Est il possible d'installer des paquets linux classic ? Open Office ?

----------


## kuranes

S'il y a possibilit de se connecter  distance  un serveur, a peut tre pratique, pour les entreprises... (et moins cher...)

----------


## Tofalu

> Toutes les donnes sont aussi envoyes dans le cloud


Et ce stockage dans le cloud il sera facturer comment ? Parce que envoyer toutes les donnes dans le cloud c'est bien gentil, mais si le service est payant au volume, y a peu d'intret qu'un drivers d'imprimante que l'on vient de tlecharger y soit stock.




> 7 secondes  afficher l'invite de connexion. L'utilisateur entre son login et son mot de passe et 3 secondes plus tard le systme est prt.. ouah


Le temps de boot est d'une part toujours rapide avec une machine vide (mon macbook mettait un peu plus d'une quinzaine de secondes pour dmarrer quand il tait neuf), mais d'autre part peu significative. Il me faut certes 45 secondes pour dmarrer mon XP mais aprs tout est pratiquement fluide : je lance Word 2010 en  peine 4 secondes et je ne souffrirais pas du moindre ralentissement pendant toute l'dition de mon document,  voir ce qu'il en est en mode connect pour lancer une webapp.

Enfin, comment va se faire la synchro des donnes utilisateurs vers les serveurs Google ? La bande passante risque d'en prendre un coup quand il va synchroniser les 2Go de photos qui viennent d'tre copies depuis la carte SD de l'APN vers la partition utilisateur.




> Les donnes sont cryptes de manire  ce que mme si le disque dur est mis dans une autre machine, sans le mot de passe du compte utilisateur les donnes ne sont pas lisibles


Mouais ... ca fera vivre le SAV  ::mrgreen::

----------


## caalors

> Ds ce soir, la firme de Montain View a mis  la disposition de chacun le code source de Chromium OS, la version totalement open-source de Chrome OS.


Ils nous offrent une version Linux GRATUITEMENT ?
Sont trop bons avec nous ces gens l ;-)

----------


## Marco46

Si on peut paramtrer lors de l'install les sources de donnes, le volume des donnes qui transitent et celles qui restent en local et les webapps installes c'est quand mme super bon comme systme.

Comme c'est OpenSource c'est faisable mais si c'est dj fait par Google c'est mieux.

EDIT: Conjugaison moisie.

----------


## chemanel

> Ils nous offrent une version Linux GRATUITEMENT ?
> Sont trop bons avec nous ces gens l ;-)


Mdrrr  ::D:

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Tester Chromium OS : aprs la prsentation de Chrome OS, Google offre une FAQ pour faire une image bootable

----------


## befalimpertinent

Quelques lments de rponse:
 Cest juste un navigateur: cela signifie que tout sera bas sur des services web pr-existants comme Gmail, Google Docs, etc. *Il ny aura aucune appli locale, seulement des applis web.* Rien nest install ou updat. Srieusement.

 Il ne fait tourner que des applis web: Chrome OS intgrera les applis web au coeur du systme dexploitation, d*e sorte quelle se comporteront plus comme des applis natives que comme des applis web*.[/quote]

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

> Quelques lments de rponse:
>  Cest juste un navigateur: cela signifie que tout sera bas sur des services web pr-existants comme Gmail, Google Docs, etc. *Il ny aura aucune appli locale, seulement des applis web.* Rien nest install ou updat. Srieusement.
> 
>  Il ne fait tourner que des applis web: Chrome OS intgrera les applis web au coeur du systme dexploitation, d*e sorte quelle se comporteront plus comme des applis natives que comme des applis web*.


[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas trop, oui je pense que les appli web vont faire, mais en meme temps quand j'ai compiler le bazarre, quand on regarde la liste des module a avoir, on peut compiler avec php5 et lighthttp, donc je pense quand dans des versions plus avancer on pourras installer des appli web en local.
Apres reste a voir comment vont s'articuler native code, go, webgl etc..
mais maintenant que j'ai essayer chrome os tout ce qu'a fait google ces 8 dernieres annees prennent un sens. Total respect.

----------


## pseudocode

> Le temps de boot est d'une part toujours rapide avec une machine vide (mon macbook mettait un peu plus d'une quinzaine de secondes pour dmarrer quand il tait neuf), mais d'autre part peu significative. Il me faut certes 45 secondes pour dmarrer mon XP mais aprs tout est pratiquement fluide : je lance Word 2010 en  peine 4 secondes et je ne souffrirais pas du moindre ralentissement pendant toute l'dition de mon document,  voir ce qu'il en est en mode connect pour lancer une webapp


.

Le principe c'est d'avoir un OS stateless : pas de modification de la configuration du systme au fil du temps = la meme config qu'au premier boot.




> Enfin, comment va se faire la synchro des donnes utilisateurs vers les serveurs Google ? La bande passante risque d'en prendre un coup quand il va synchroniser les 2Go de photos qui viennent d'tre copies depuis la carte SD de l'APN vers la partition utilisateur.


L, c'est clair que ca va tre un sacr problme. Faut viter de prendre une cl 3G chez Orange et de regarder ses photos depuis l'tranger  ::aie::

----------


## Tofalu

> Le principe c'est d'avoir un OS stateless : pas de modification de la configuration du systme au fil du temps = la meme config qu'au premier boot.


Mouais sauf que dans X mois les composants du browser vont bien volu non ? Par exemple le player flash. Si je ne prend que le navigateur Chrome par exemple : au fil du temps et de l'utilisation, on peut pas dire qu'il est aussi rapide qu' la premire utilisation...  ::?:

----------


## pseudocode

> Mouais sauf que dans X mois les composants du browser vont bien volu non ? Par exemple le player flash. Si je ne prend que le navigateur Chrome par exemple : au fil du temps et de l'utilisation, on peut pas dire qu'il est aussi rapide qu' la premire utilisation...


Ca devrait tre gr comme un upgrade "global" de l'OS, je suppose. Ca veut dire que tout le monde aura la meme configuration, dument teste par Google.

C'est diffrent des OS actuels ou tout le monde a une config diffrente (services activs, applications charges au dmarrage, cache/historique, ...). Le revers de la mdaille c'est le cot "verrouill" de l'OS.

----------


## kuranes

Mouais... on critique le fait que le systme mac soit ferm, mais l c'est encore pire...  ::?:

----------


## befalimpertinent

C'est sur que l'installer sur un PC autre que netbook n'a pour l'instant aucun intrt. a tombe bien c'est son principale march !

----------


## pseudocode

> Mouais... on critique le fait que le systme mac soit ferm, mais l c'est encore pire...


Mouais... enfin le march cibl par Google est trs clair : les utilisateurs de netbook qui se servent de leur ordi comme d'un smartphone. Pour eux, l'OS de Google colle parfaitement  leur besoin.

----------


## Marco46

Je ne comprends pas les critiques sur le ferm. Du point de vue de l'utilisateur certes, mais c'est le but.

Aprs le systme tant opensource qu'est ce qui empche la fondation Mozilla par exemple de proposer un OS rapide pour netbook sur le mme modle ?

----------


## drieu13

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de regarder le dtail du code mais Chrome OS utilise t-il le langage GO ?

----------


## goomazio

S'il faut une carte SSD alors a restreint le nombre de netbook compatibles non ? Ou avec un disque dur normal a irait aussi ?

----------


## lunatix

> S'il faut une carte SSD alors a restreint le nombre de netbook compatibles non ? Ou avec un disque dur normal a irait aussi ?


je pense que cet os cible pour le moment un type de machine qui n'existe pas encore vraiment mais qui arrive : du netbook a 100 ou 150 euros, avec tres peu de disque (mais SSD pour demarrer tres vite) du processeur arm (peu puissant, mais tres faible conso) qui soit en gros des internet machines.

un genre d'intermdiaire entre le smartphone (qui est quand meme tres vite limit pour ecrire du mail) et l'ordinateur classique

puis bon, ca pourrait aussi devenir un os de television/lecteur DVD etc... je pense

----------


## entreprise38

Bof, tant qu'ils ne prendront pas la peine de proposer directement des ISO, je passe mon chemin.
De plus, l'intrt de ce petit OS est dj limit =>  part le cloud, pourquoi l'utiliser ? On peut aussi facilement penser que les distros (genre Ubuntu, Suse, Mandriva, etc) vont, dans un avenir proche, intgrer les mmes solutions de cloud. Les joies de l'OpenSource, en gros.
Quant  cette fameuse scurit, a me fait bien rire : ce n'est qu'un pseudo-argument totalement commercial. Du vent, comme d'hab, car a reste bas sur Linux, avec ses qualits mais aussi ses faiblesses.

----------


## nirgal76

> Ds ce soir, la firme de Mountain View *a mis  la disposition de chacun le code source de Chromium OS*, la version totalement open-source de Chrome OS.


Quelle est la diffrence entre la version open-source (chromium ?) et la version non opensource (chrome ?) ?

----------


## Uther

La version Chome sera compile par Google et adapte au hardware de netbooks avec lequels il a pass un accord. Il sera fourni de manire lie avec la machine.
Chromium est la base open-source que tout le monde pourra compiler comme bon lui semble.

----------


## goomazio

> je pense que cet os cible pour le moment un type de machine qui n'existe pas encore vraiment mais qui arrive


Je me disais la mme chose, tous les netbooks ne sont surement pas compatible actuellement. 

C'est vraiment du travail inutile d'viter de ne pas rendre l'os compatible avec un disque dur ? C'est dommage en tout cas. Un vieux pc fixe peut trs bien servir de terminal web comme un netbook.

----------


## kmdkaci

Bonjour,
Je l'ai install hier soir... 
Sinon, dans les news, je pense qu'il y a un abus de langage, car le systme ne s'est bas sur Linux.... C'est une distribution de Linux tout court, base sur Ubuntu.
En tout cas, c'est une bonne nouvelle. Encore un gant mondiale qui valorisent Linux ::ccool::

----------


## kOrt3x

C'est encore bien compliqu  installer pour des gens (Google) qui veulent facilit l'utilisation du Web.

----------


## nicolofontana12

Je parviens pas  telecharger d'abord!
Je veux l'essayer sur mon vieux netbook!

----------


## nirgal76

> Bonjour,
> Je l'ai install hier soir... 
> Sinon, dans les news, je pense qu'il y a un abus de langage, car le systme ne s'est bas sur Linux.... C'est une distribution de Linux tout court, base sur Ubuntu.
> En tout cas, c'est une bonne nouvelle. Encore un gant mondiale qui valorisent Linux


J'avais lu que c'tait bas sur Debian et pas ubuntu ? 
(mais a fait un bout, a a peut etre chang depuis)

----------


## vh-david

Qu'en pensez vous?
Excellent!  ::ccool:: 

Et ce pour plusieurs raisons:
- Finis les galres dpannages chez les gens parce qu'ils ont chopp des vroles, et ne savent pas se servir d'un ordi!
- Enfin des ordis qui seront adapts aux rels besoin d'une bonne grosse couche des utilisateurs, cad: internet, traitement de texte, et IM.
- Des netbooks  pas cher.

Mais il y aura aussi des gros bmols! (attention  prendre avec de grosses pincettes):
- Plus de disques durs  3To -> Plus d'espaces de stockages ->Plus de tlchargement illgaux -> "Ah bah Chrome Os c'est bien de la m***e!"
- Plus possibilit d'installer (n'importe quoi) ce que l'on veut.
- Matriel "cheap" + pas de directx = "Pas de jeux" ou "On peut pas jouer  Crysis" alors "C'est de la m***e!"

Je compte bien l'essayer sur un VM par curiosit

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

je l'ai compiler, installer etc...
Compiler sous ubuntu 9, et fait tourner sur virtualbox sur imac os x (leopard).
tout c'est bien passer mais c'tait long (ca ma bien prie 5h entre le telechargement des sources et l'installation de l'image).
1ere chose qui me surprend: il faut se loger avec son compte google, j'avoue que je m'y attendais pas a celle-la.

l'os tourne relativement decement mais une deuxieme chose (mineur) m'interpelle, les menus contextuels sont gris et carre a la window 95 ce qui tranche avec l'interface epurer de chrome.

3eme chose assez bizarre, dans la doc c'est ecrit qu'on peux acceder au shell et au file system mais impossible de trouv comment faire.

Je conclurer  que je suis assez content de ce test car de 1, ca a march de suite (la procedure est simple c'est juste que tout telecharger et tout compiler prend du temps) et de deux une fois l'os en marche, j'tais pas perdu, j'ai reussit a me reperer tout de suite et faire ce que je voulais; aller sur internet. Affaire a suivre avec l'integration de webgl et des nativeclient.

----------


## goomazio

> - Plus de disques durs  3To -> Plus d'espaces de stockages ->Plus de tlchargement illgaux -> "Ah bah Chrome Os c'est bien de la m***e!"


=> Tlcharger directement sur le disque dur externe, lecteur mp3, etc.
Et peut-tre qu'on peut mettre la machine en rseau facilement.

----------


## entreprise38

Un truc qui me turlupine de plus en plus : vu que c'est un OS orient Web, qu'en (sera)est-il du support de Java (Applets, JavaFX), de Flash, de Silverlight & co ? Les versions officielles ou des implmentations de Google ?
C'est drle mais le fait de supporter ces technos, si elles le sont, ne colle pas vraiment avec l'architecture soit-disant scurise du Chrome OS  ::roll::  => Soit ils utilisent les versions officielles, et a ne colle plus du tout avec leur archi, soit ils implmentent leurs propres versions, mais je n'y crois pas du tout (ils auraient dj communiqu comme des tars sur un tel dveloppement).

----------


## khayyam90

Cette question a justement t pose au webcast d'hier soir. La rponse tait que Google allait mettre sur une liste blanche une liste de plugins qui seraient utilisables avec Chrome OS. Le plugin flash tait d'ailleurs dj utilis dans la dmo.
Mais a veut dire que l'utilisation d'un plugin ou d'un autre dpendra du bon vouloir de Google.

----------


## kmdkaci

> kOrt3x
> C'est encore bien compliqu  installer pour des gens (Google) qui veulent facilit l'utilisation du Web.


L'installation est trs simple, lancer le live CD et puis cliquer sur Installer.




> nirgal76
> J'avais lu que c'tait bas sur Debian et pas ubuntu ?
> (mais a fait un bout, a a peut etre chang depuis)


Je pense que c'est Ubuntu (mme si cette dernire est derive de Debian) parce que dans le CD que j'ai install il y a un rpertoire Hardy, ainsi que des fichiers Ubuntu.

----------


## khayyam90

Je viens de le tester, en fait il n'y a pas grand chose que l'on puisse faire. 
On peut apprcier le chargement en une poigne de secondes puis aprs une authentification via un compte google, on accde  un simple cran de navigateur grce auquel on peut naviguer  son aise.

Les interactions avec le systme sont minimes : en haut  droite contrle du rseau (activation/dsactivation), modification de l'heure, tat de la batterie.
On retrouve aussi un semblant de gestionnaire de tches o l'on peut contrler l'excution des processus. Chrome utilise un processus par onglet, c'est donc l'endroit pour arrter un onglet devenu hors de contrle. 
On peut aussi trouver quelques statistiques sur les processus comme leur utilisation mmoire, bref de quoi voir que ce systme reste trs lger.
Sans compte @google.com, difficile d'aller voir le fameux premier onglet dcrit lors de la confrence de presse pour regrouper les applications.

----------


## nicolofontana12

> On entend quand mme beaucoup de vendeur (Darty, La Fnac...) dire que pas mal d'utilisateurs rapportent leur netbooks parce que c'est pas du tout ce  quoi ils s'attendaient. Aprs je sais pas s'ils sont mcontent des pauvres performances de la machine ou bien du Linux qui est dedans.
> 
> Quant  Chrome OS, ben jsuis pas trop convaincu. Ca va fonctionner parce que c'est Google, mais j'attends de voir ce que c'est rellement.



Je n'en doute pas de ces propos de ta part! puisque tu es un fan de Microsoft!

Si Google Chrome se basera de linux, son succes sera incertain. 
Son avantage c'est le marketing mediatique et l'apport des constructeurs qui en ont marre des OS chr de Microsoft!

----------


## robert_trudel

> On entend quand mme beaucoup de vendeur (Darty, La Fnac...) dire que pas mal d'utilisateurs rapportent leur netbooks parce que c'est pas du tout ce  quoi ils s'attendaient. Aprs je sais pas s'ils sont mcontent des pauvres performances de la machine ou bien du Linux qui est dedans.


ta aussi oubli de spcifi que ses les mmes vendeur qui dise que beaucoup retourne leur netbook car a ne correspond pas  leur besoin... manque de puissance et cie

----------


## Skyounet

> Son avantage c'est le marketing mediatique


Ca c'est un sacr avantage quand mme : le marketing  ::ccool:: 




> l'apport des constructeurs qui en ont marre des OS chr de Microsoft!


Faux, car a leur permet de vendre des machines et c'est le but principal des constructeurs.

----------


## {F-I}

Personnellement, ne l'ayant pas encore vraiment test, je me vois mal de tout balancer chez Google mes fichiers confidentiels, mes photos perso, etc...

C'est une atteinte  la vie prive.

L'autre question serait que qui nous garantie que le service Google fonctionnera aussi longtemps qu'il le faudra et gratuitement ?

----------


## Uther

Le fait de ne pas stoquer ses donnes offline n'est pas anodin, mais il ne faut pas non plus paniquer. Google hberges tes donnes mais n'en est pas le propritaire, tout comme les hbergeurs web ne sont pas propritaires des sites web.  
Et il y a bien sur une clause de confidentialit. Google ne peux pas distribuer tes donnes personnelles  n'importe qui. Au pire ils s'autorisent des analyses automatiques pour proposer des publicits cibles pendant l'utilisation.

Aprs c'est sur que si tu crains l'espionnage industriel avec gros moyen, la question des services cloud peut en effet se poser. Et encore, je suppose que les services google sont utilisable sur une connexion crypte qui me parait au final moins risqu qu'un rseau d'entreprise mal administr.
A mon avis le seul vrai problme reste la fiabilit de la couverture rseau, qui me parait insuffisante actuellement pour certains usages.

----------


## goomazio

> A mon avis le seul vrai problme reste la fiabilit de la couverture rseau, qui me parait insuffisante actuellement pour certains usages.


Est-ce qu'on pourra "tlcharger" volontairement des donnes vers Gear (enfin, le systme qui gre le hors ligne dans chrome os) ? Si oui a va encore, ce ne sera pas un gros problme de ne pas avoir Internet ou ne pas avoir une bonne bande passante de temps en temps.

----------


## baya1

Je suis curieuse de voir ce qu'il pourrait offrir comme avantages en ralit, surtout ct rapidit qu'ils propose. 

as it was said: wait and see ::ccool::

----------


## kuranes

> C'est encore bien compliqu  installer pour des gens (Google) qui veulent facilit l'utilisation du Web.


Il sera principalement install sur des nouvelles machines qu'on achte, donc l'argument de la complexit de l'installation est toute relative...

----------


## Invit

> Il sera principalement install sur des nouvelles machines qu'on achte, donc l'argument de la complexit de l'installation est toute relative...


D'autant que l'on est encore loin des versions finales qui seront proposes dans un an...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 30/11/09*

*Chrome OS dj commercialis*
*Dell est le premier constructeur  proposer le systme d'exploitation de Google pour ses machines*


La nouvelle a de quoi surprendre. L'OS de Google est  peine sorti, et  croyait-on -  peine finalis, que Dell vient d'annoncer l'arrive de Chrome OS pour un de ses modles de portables.

Le Dell mini 10v restera donc dans l'histoire comme la premire machine  pouvoir embarquer l'OS orient Cloud de Moutain View. L'avenir dira si ce produit connaitra le succs et sera la premier d'une longue srie  permettant  Chrome OS de connatre le mme succs qu'Andoid, l'OS mobile de Google.

Ou si on contraire ses fonctionnalits volontairement limites dcevront le grand public.

Dans les faits, Dell propose aux possesseurs de Mini 10v de tlcharger l'OS - spcialement customis pour la machine - sur une clef USB d'installation. La manipulation n'est pas des plus "user-friendly" mais semble au final se drouler assez facilement.

L'iso de Chromium propos par Dell pse 8 Go.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## kaymak

Ca parait vachement rapide. Qu'en est il de la qualit du produit ? De l'offre logicielle ?

----------


## teddyalbina

> Ca parait vachement rapide. Qu'en est il de la qualit du produit ? De l'offre logicielle ?


 
Nafoute c'est google donc c'est bien ...

----------


## Lyche

> Nafoute c'est google donc c'est bien ...


Panurge quand tu nous tiens  ::roll::

----------


## trenton

Et on a des infos sur combien a coute (par rapport aux mme ordinateurs sous Windows) ?

----------


## haygus

8 go l'iso ?
euh ya quoi dedans pour que a fasse 8 go ?

----------


## Lyche

> 8 go l'iso ?
> euh ya quoi dedans pour que a fasse 8 go ?


Tout un systme de gestion/cryptage des donnes personnelles et un autre de communication avec leurs appli en interne qui va traiter tes donnes, les ficher, les trier et les classer dans une base de donnes qui portera le nom de "PigeonnedGuys"  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> 8 go l'iso ?
> euh ya quoi dedans pour que a fasse 8 go ?


J'avoue que c'est gros. Ma Ubuntu avec tout pleins de softs installs pse 3.6 GO !

----------


## Uther

Peut-tre qu'il s'agit d'une iso plaine de vide pour s'assurer que on l'installe sur une machine ayant un disque de 8 Go minimum.

----------


## teddyalbina

> 8 go l'iso ?
> euh ya quoi dedans pour que a fasse 8 go ?


Dedans bas le GoogleEye pour te surveiller savoir la marque de PQ que tu utilises le plus, savoir si tu es heureux, savoir combien tu touches, ton numro de compte, connaitre tes communications etc... The Google World  ::mrgreen::  fait 8go c'est un trs gros suppo mais bon avec de l'huile de coude c'est niquel  ::ccool:: 


Pas taper  ::aie::

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonsoir

Personnellement, je suis, pour l'instant, suffisamment content de mes distros pour ne pas changer d'OS ... Aprs reste  voir ce que a donne (_Wait and See_).

----------


## Uther

> Dedans bas le GoogleEye pour te surveiller savoir la marque de PQ que tu utilises le plus, savoir si tu es heureux, savoir combien tu touches, ton numro de compte, connaitre tes communications etc... The Google World fait 8go c'est un trs gros suppo mais bon avec de l'huile de coude c'est niquel


Ho! Le beau troll !!!

Google n'est probablement pas un ange, mais il ne peut pas se permettre de faire a. 
D'ailleurs:
- a se saurait tout de suite.
- Il y a pas besoin de 8 Go pour a, quelque Ko suffisent
- a serait assez idiot pour un OS orient cloud.

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs a se saurait tout de suite.


Ou pas...

----------


## Uther

Mme les systmes trs protgs et installs sur du matriel ferm comme l'iPhone sont cracks et analyss sous toutes les coutures. 
Alors tu parles que l'iso d'un OS bas sur des technologies Linux, il va pas poser de gros problmes.

----------


## Invit

> Mme les systmes trs protgs et installs sur du matriel ferm comme l'iPhone sont cracks et analyss sous toutes les coutures. 
> Alors tu parles que l'iso d'un OS bas sur des technologies Linux, il va pas poser de gros problmes.


Oui je suis d'accord avec a, mais le problme avec Google est le stockage en ligne et la possession de 90% de nos donnes numriques personnelles (mails, documents...). L'utilisation de cet OS va inciter  l'utilisation du cloud et donc gnraliser le stockage de nos donnes o on n'en a plus le contrle (mme si y'a des lois, toussa...)

----------


## benwit

Ce que tu dis, c'est vrai mais n'oublions pas que *chacun est libre de mettre ce qu'il veut ou non sur le net* (google et cie).
J'oubliais, le problme est peut tre l !  ::aie::  Trop de gens oublient que c'est un espace public. 

Comme cette amricaine qui dit sur son mur Facebook  ses amis :"je suis pas l cette semaine, les cls sont sous le paillasson" et qui s'tonne aprs d'tre cambrioler !!! Aurait t'elle afficher la mme chose sur le mur d'une gare ?

Certains objecteront qu'il peut y avoir diffrents niveaux de visibilit mais il s'agit alors de confiance. Quand vous dites quelque chose  un ami, il est libre de le rpter ou vous pouvez lui faire confiance et lui dire de le garder pour lui.
Si vous ne faites pas confiance  google, ne lui donnez pas vos donnes.
C'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## Invit

Compltement d'accord. Reste plus qu' duquer les utilisateurs...

----------


## Uther

Je rajouterai pour la paranos du dimanche. Est ce que vous avez votre propre serveur mail? Et si oui est-ce que vos transferts sont crypts? 

Sinon, vous prenez au moins autant de risques qu'en utilisant une webapp google via une connexion SSL.

----------


## Invit

Pas encore mais a peut tre dans les projets  venir  :;):

----------


## benwit

Quoi ?  :8O:  Ta recette de la mousse au chocolat de ta grand mre est si secrte que cela ???  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Molos

> Je rajouterai pour la paranos du dimanche. Est ce que vous avez votre propre serveur mail? Et si oui est-ce que vos transferts sont crypts? 
> 
> Sinon, vous prenez au moins autant de risques qu'en utilisant une webapp google via une connexion SSL.


Il y a quand mme une diffrence l a ne concerne que les mails, mais pour le reste (jeux, doc excels/words/ppt) sont en locales, donc tu ne transmets pas ces donnes. Alors qu'avec Chrome OS tu n'as plus d'autre choix que de le faire sur le net.

Et puis, pour l'utilit en lui mme de l'OS, je penses pas que a soit une bonne ide, car  partir du moment o j'ai plus de net, mon netbook ce n'est plus qu'une boite remplis d'lectronique que je ne peux pas utiliser. Alors qu'avec un Unix ou un Windows je peux toujours l'utiliser.

Maintenant si en plus d'acheter un Netbook avec Chrome OS, je devrais prendre en plus un abonnement internet et a je ne penses pas que les gens "lambda" pensent  a,  moins que le vendeur indique bien qu'il y a comme pr-requis  utiliser ce Netbook une connexion internet.

----------


## Invit

> Et puis, pour l'utilit en lui mme de l'OS, je penses pas que a soit une bonne ide, car  partir du moment o j'ai plus de net, mon netbook ce n'est plus qu'une boite remplis d'lectronique que je ne peux pas utiliser. Alors qu'avec un Unix ou un Windows je peux toujours l'utiliser.


Faux, dans ce genre de situations tu as toujours recours aux versions hors-ligne des services en question, de plus en plus efficaces et facilement utilisables (chez Google, tu as gmail et docs pour ne citer qu'eux, on peut aussi citer le service Remember The Milk qui est accessible offline galement, et surement plein d'autres, j'utilise assez peu ce genre de choses en fait, mais ca marche, et plutt pas mal !). Et lors de la prochaine connexion, toutes tes modifications locales sont synchronises avec le "cloud".

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Faux, dans ce genre de situations tu as toujours recours aux versions hors-ligne des services en question, de plus en plus efficaces et facilement utilisables (chez Google, tu as gmail et docs pour ne citer qu'eux, on peut aussi citer le service Remember The Milk qui est accessible offline galement, et surement plein d'autres, j'utilise assez peu ce genre de choses en fait, mais ca marche, et plutt pas mal !). Et lors de la prochaine connexion, toutes tes modifications locales sont synchronises avec le "cloud".


+1. Google pense d'ailleurs pas mal  cette solution de synchronisation quand il essaye de promouvoir le plus possible le HTML 5:

_Google abandonne Gears et prfre le HTML 5  son outil de synchronisation_

Aprs le 100 % Cloud, effectivement, c'est peut-tre pas non plus la solution...

----------


## kaymak

> Ce que tu dis, c'est vrai mais n'oublions pas que *chacun est libre de mettre ce qu'il veut ou non sur le net* (google et cie).
> J'oubliais, le problme est peut tre l !  Trop de gens oublient que c'est un espace public. 
> 
> Comme cette amricaine qui dit sur son mur Facebook  ses amis :"je suis pas l cette semaine, les cls sont sous le paillasson" et qui s'tonne aprs d'tre cambrioler !!! Aurait t'elle afficher la mme chose sur le mur d'une gare ?
> 
> Certains objecteront qu'il peut y avoir diffrents niveaux de visibilit mais il s'agit alors de confiance. Quand vous dites quelque chose  un ami, il est libre de le rpter ou vous pouvez lui faire confiance et lui dire de le garder pour lui.
> Si vous ne faites pas confiance  google, ne lui donnez pas vos donnes.
> C'est aussi simple que a.


C'est tout  fait ce que je pense. Google joue dans un monde de concurrent, le jour o il fait un truc mauvais, les clients iront voir ailleurs.

En passant, en partant de ce principe cela en dit long sur notre morale, nous qui utilisons google, qui lui s'est gentiment pli devant l'tat chinois....
-> google censure chine - Recherche Google

Alors que pourtant google est 
puissant
pt de thune
...

----------


## Uther

La remarque sur la politique chinoise est assez facile. Il faut voir que Microsoft, Yahoo et tous les autres entreprise qui veulent travailler en Chine en font autant, et il n'y a pas le choix. Pourquoi reprocherait-on  Google ce que font toutes les entreprises. Mme les dirigeants des pays les plus puissants du monde courbent le dos quand il s'agit d'voquer les droits de l'homme en chine.

Quand tu veux travailler dans un pays, il faut respecter les rgles de celui ci. 
C'est peut-tre drangerant d'un point de vu idologique, mais d'un point de vue scuritaire, il ne me parait pas que se soit un vrai problme de respecter une obligation lgale tant qu'elle est connue. 
L ou ca serait inquitant c'est s'il revendait des donnes personnelles de manire contraire aux conditions d'utilisation.

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

faut pas non plus oublier que le "great firewall of china" a ete fait par cisco. Mais ca personne n'en parle.

----------


## Lyche

Et oui, 1Milliard 400Millions d'habitants a en fait des clients potentiels  ::roll::

----------


## kaymak

Oui, c'tait pour montrer que si le principe est l, ben dans les faits les leviers ne s'activent pas forcment comme on pourrait s'y attendre.
Ce qui est assez problmatique finalement.

Aprs, sa nous plait sa nous plait pas, on accepte ou pas. c'est une autre histoire. Mais bon sa permet d'en apprendre des nouvelles 



> faut pas non plus oublier que le "great firewall of china" a ete fait par cisco. Mais ca personne n'en parle

----------


## Invit

Est-ce que avec un compte gmail on peut se connecter ?

----------


## ratomms

> A titre perso : j'utilise Tbird


Ah w! Si tu parle de Thunderbird, il n'est qu'un simple client de messagerie. Tous tes mails sont enpaquet chez Google. a ne change rien du tout.

----------


## ratomms

> Mouais... enfin le march cibl par Google est trs clair : les utilisateurs de netbook qui se servent de leur ordi comme d'un smartphone. Pour eux, l'OS de Google colle parfaitement  leur besoin.


A mon avis, C l'objectif de Google mme.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Testez simplement ChromeOS : une image du systme est disponible* 
*Optimise, elle est le fruit du travail d'un tudiant dveloppeur*



Un tudiant dveloppeur vient de sortir un fork de Chrome OS qui ne manque pas d'atouts.

Le premier, et non des moindres, est que sa version est prte  l'emploi, ce qui vitera de longues heures de manipulations fastidieuses pour faire un LiveCD ou un LiveUSB  partir du code source de Google (voire premier post de ce topic).

Hexxeh, le pseudo de notre tudiant en informatique, a galement russi  faire passer la taille de l'OS de 4 Go  environ 250 Mo ! Une cure d'amaigrissement particulirement bienvenue (et qui n'en rendra le tlchargement que plus court).

Baptise Zero, comme le Coca (sic), ce build intgre la toute dernire version du code de ChromiumOS, la version libre de ChromeOS.

L'image du systme peut tre installe sur une clef USB (1Go minimum), grave sur un DVD ou simplement lance dans une machine virtuelle. Quelques avertissements toutefois. D'une part, l'OS peut s'avrer instable, voire ne pas fonctionner du tout. La liste du matriel support est encore trs restreinte. D'autre part, l'installation sur clef USB peut tre problmatique en fonction du type de clef utilise.

Mais que cela ne vous empche pas vous lancer dans le test. Au pire vous aurez perdu quelques minutes car Zero reste aujourd'hui  notre connaissance la manire la plus simple de se faire une opinion sur ChromeOS.

Enfin, au cas o vous auriez un doute sur l'origine de la distribution, sachez que les ingnieurs de Google ont apport leur aide  chaque fois que Hexxeh leur a demand.

Un futur employ pour Mountain View ?






*Zero et les instructions d'installation pour chaque systme* (Windows, Mac, Linux), sont disponibles sur le site du projet.

On ne saurait trop vous conseiller de tlcharger son image par Bittorent.

Curieusement, les serveurs du site semblent surchargs...


*Source* : Le blog de Hexxeh


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette version de ChromeOS ? Sduit, du, indiffrent ?
 ::fleche::  Attendiez-vous ce type de fork pour tester l'OS de Google ou l'avez-vous dj fait avec une autre mthode (lire prcdemment) ?

----------


## pepito62

Bonjour tout le monde !

Voil, j'ai tlcharg ChromeOS-Zero mais je n'arrive pas  le faire fonctionner sur ma machine virtuel VMWARE.

Je cr une machine virtuel, je spcifie le chemin de l'image "ChromeOS-Zero.img".
Dans les diffrents systme d'exploitation, je slectionne Other/Other.

Au final, la machine virtuel se lance. Avec quelques information  l'cran mais rien ne se passe.

Comment faire ? Quel est le problme ?

Image :
http://downsoft.free.fr/ChromeOS.JPG

Merci

----------


## gege2061

> ChromeOS


ChromeOS n'existe pas  !

Chrome != Chromium

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> ChromeOS n'existe pas  !
> 
> Chrome != Chromium


Hum...

Reprenons dans l'ordre.

Google sort un navigateur. Il l'appelle Chrome.

Puis il libre le code pour qu'un projet parallle open-source puisse voir le jour. C'est Chromium.

Ensuite Google a dcid de faire un OS orient Cloud fond sur son navigateur. C'est Chrome OS ([ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_OS[/ame]).

Des netbooks commencent  embarquer cette version propritaire : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d85...rocesseur-arm/

Puis Google met le code source  disposition de la communaut. Le projet s'appelle alors Chromium OS.

Tout a cohabite.

Et dans les faits, on parle indiffremment de Chrome OS et de Chromium OS puisqu'ils sont - encore - trs proches (la diffrence tient surtout dans la licence). Mais c'est effectivement un lger abus de langage.

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## CodeKiller

Via BitTorrent a ne donne rien (serveur hors ligne).
Utilis serveur 1, a tlcharge.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Via BitTorrent a ne donne rien (serveur hors ligne).
> Utilis serveur 1, a tlcharge.


Hsite pas  nous faire part de ton retour d'exprience  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> Hsite pas  nous faire part de ton retour d'exprience


Marche pas sous VirtualBox : cran noir au boot  ::cry:: 

(confirm par plusieurs sources sur le net)

----------


## pepito62

Pouvez-vous me donner un lien de ChromeOS qui fonctionne trs bien et sans soucis avec VMWare ?

Merci

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Du nouveau sur Chrome OS : l'UI en partie dvoile*
*Le systme d'exploitation de Google attendu fin juin pour les constructeurs*


Acer devrait prsenter le mois prochain le premier portable  tourner sous Chrome OS. C'est en tout cas ce que croit savoir VentureBeat.

Pourtant, les notes de dveloppement du systme d'exploitation de Google n'indiquent en rien que l'OS est finalis, ni mme qu'il soit sur le point de l'tre.

Ce qui ne signifie pas non plus que les choses n'avancent pas. Bien au contraire.

La version actuelle de Chromium (le build open-source de Chrome OS) est la  0.7.41.0. Elle s'appuie sur Google Chrome 6.0.401.0 (rappelons que Chrome OS est un systme qui se fonde sur un navigateur, un choix cohrent si l'on considre l'orientation trs - trop ? - Cloud du projet).

Que nous montrent ces notes de dveloppement ?

Tout d'abord que le but affich est d'obtenir un boot infrieur  5 secondes.

Ensuite elles confirment que la gestion des impressions se fera bien, elles aussi, via le Cloud (une manire comme une autre de grer les problmes de drivers des imprimantes).

Beaucoup d'agitation aussi pour implmenter la fonctionnalit de connexion 3G (et le support du plus grand nombre de clefs USB possibles).

Enfin, le lecteur multimdia s'ouvrira dans une fentre de type pop-up.





La premire version OEM (pour les constructeurs donc) devrait pour sa part tre livre vers fin juin (cette version est baptise R8).

Par ailleurs de nombreuses captures d'cran (_ encore sujettes  modifications_ ) permettent de se faire une ide un peu plus prcise de l'interface utilisateur.

En voici quelques-unes en guise d'amuse-bouche :


*Le gestionnaire de fentres
*

*Et le gestionnaire de panneaux
*

*Source* : Les Notes de dveloppement et les projets d'UI ici, ici, et l et l aussi, l'annonce de VentureBeat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Chrome OS est-il encore pour vous une bonne ide ou met-il trop de temps  tre livr ?
 ::fleche::  Et est-il trop ferm (et dpendant d'internet) pour s'imposer ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 03.06.2010 par Katleen
La version finale de Chrome OS sortira  l'automne 2010, le systme rvolutionnera-t-il le march des applications web ?*

Google vient de donner des nouvelles de son futur systme d'exploitation maison : Chrome OS. En cours de dveloppement, sa version finale devrait tre disponible au cours du quatrime trimestre 2010.

Les premiers ordinateurs quips de l'OS devraient donc arriver cet automne dans les boutiques. Le systme tant bas sur Linux, il sera vraisemblablement distribu gratuitement  l'instar des autres distributions. Cependant, il se peut que seuls les machines d'une liste tablie par Google soient gratifis de pilotes les rendant totalement compatibles avec le systme.

Ce produit menacera-t-il Windows pour autant ? Pas dans l'immdiat, en tous cas, puisqu'il sera cantonn au march de l'entre de gamme sur des machines lgres comme les netbooks. De plus, son usage li  celui du Net rendre son utilisation encore plus spcifique. Pas vraiment focalis sur les logiciels, Chrome OS ncessitera une connexion au web pour l'installation et l'utilisation de ses applications et autres services en ligne (comme Gmail, YouTube, Maps, Picasa, son moteur de recherche, etc... qui seront mis en avant). Son mode dconnect sera trs pauvre.

Du ct des analystes, on dclare que le march est plus que jamais prt  accueillir un nouvel OS : les vendeurs de hardware sont  la recherche d'une plateforme fiable  faire tourner sur les concurrents de l'iPad, et le cloud computing est de plus en plus pris. De plus, toutes les entreprises n'ont pas encore migr vers WIndows 7.

Les spcialistes du domaine estiment en effet que si les entreprises passeront volontiers de Windows XP  Chrome OS, la migration de Windows 7 vers Chrome OS serait en revanche peu plausible. Ils pensent donc que Google doit se lancer dans une course de vitesse s'il ne veut pas se faire supplanter par son rival Microsoft, dont les produits sont dj sur le march.

"Google aimerait dominer la plateforme des applications Internet, Chrome OS est un lment cl de cette stratgie. Chaque avantage qu'il peut prendre est bon. Le risque serait que le systme d'exploitation soit commercialis et qu'il fonctionne mal, ne soit pas fluide, ou qu'il en manque des pices. La stratgie des btas qu'affectionne beaucoup Google ne sera pas acceptable sur le march des OS", avance IDC.

Les places sont  prendre. Google arrivera-t-il  temps ? La firme est de plus en bonne position pour tirer avantage de la demande d'applications mobiles et d'autres bases dans le cloud. Chrome OS pourrait avoir le potentiel de devenir un lment incontournable des applications web.

Source : Dclarations officielles de Google lors du salon Computex hier

----------


## pseudocode

> Ce produit menacera-t-il Windows pour autant ? Pas dans l'immdiat, en tous cas, puisqu'il sera cantonn au march de l'entre de gamme sur des machines lgres comme les netbooks. De plus, son usage li  celui du Net rendre son utilisation encore plus spcifique.


Je vois plutt Chrome OS comme un OS pour les clones de l'iPad.

En ce sens, cela ne serait pas un concurrent de Windows sur le march des ordinateurs (desktop, portable, netbook), mais plus sur celui des appareils nomades web pour lesquels Windows est trop "gros".

----------


## rpopov

Sur un netbook cela peut tre sympa, vivement le rsultat final pour voir ce que va donner le premier OS de Google  ::lol::

----------


## utan88

A mon avis, cela ne va pas marcher trs fort... on a bien vu ce que cela a donn avec google wave un outil soit disant rvolutionnaire  ::aie::  puis je vois mal les grandes entreprises migrer vers un tel OS car adapter tout leur systme dj mis en place bonjour les cots  la limite pour les petites entreprises et l'utilisateur lambda et encore ...

----------


## seblutfr

Bonjour,

Un peu HS, mais je ne vois pas trop comment faire ma demande autrement : il n'est pas possible de faire autrement que via des mises  jour de mises  jour de news ? Je trouve a relativement brouillon dans la news en elle-mme, mais alors pour retrouver o on en tait dans les commentaires, c'est peine perdue. Et le bouton "aller au dernier commentaire non lu" n'a jamais march chez moi.
Pourquoi ne pas faire une nouvelle news  chaque fois ??

Sinon, pour rester quand mme un peu dans le sujet, ChromeOS me semble tre rserv  un secteur ultra referm pour le moment. Et vu ce dont il s'agit, je n'ai pas trop envie que a se gnralise.

----------


## utan88

ou tout simplement faire apparaitre les messages les plus rcents en premire page  ::ccool::

----------


## alexrtz

> Pourquoi ne pas faire une nouvelle news  chaque fois ??


Parce que dans ce cas, il y aurait beaucoup de redite dans le topic.
Mettre la news  la suite permet d'avoir l'historique de la conversation sur un sujet, et c'est plutt pratique  :;): 

Pour ton problme d'aller au dernier commentaire non lu, jamais eu de problme avec de mon ct.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Cela semble encore plus ferm que l'OS d'iphone et d'ipad. Je pense que c'est vraiment prmatur un OS bas en grande partie sur internet avec un mode hors connexion "trs pauvre", surtout pour des netbooks  ::roll:: .

----------


## benzoben

> Cela semble encore plus ferm que l'OS d'iphone et d'ipad. Je pense que c'est vraiment prmatur un OS bas en grande partie sur internet avec un mode hors connexion "trs pauvre", surtout pour des netbooks .


Je suis d'accord. En plus, ce sera limit  certaines machines car il me semble avoir lu que le matriel doit empcher l'utilisateur de prendre la main sur le systme.

----------


## eldrad95

Vous ne pensez pas qu'il pourrait avoir de l'avenir dans les cyber cafs et autres lieux o les pc sont en partage ? 
Si j'ai bien compris, on se logue et on a directement accs  ses documents favoris etc, et ce sur n'importe quelle machine quipe. 
Mettre ce genre de machine dans des bibliotheques par exemple pourrait tre utile non ?

----------


## AuditeurLB

C'est un OS ou c'est un navigateur dans un mini linux?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome OS pourrait passer du Cloud au client lger*
*Les applications hberges pourront l'tre sur un ordinateur distant : les professionnels en ligne de mire ?*


C'est sur un groupe de discussion de Google que Gary Kačmarčk, un responsable de dveloppement du projet Chromium OS, a laiss entendre que Chrome OS devrait s'enrichir d'une fonctionnalit assez proche de celle d'un client lger.

Pour mmoire, Chrome OS tait jusqu'ici orient exclusivement Cloud. Autrement dit, il tait destin  faire tourner des applications dans le navigateur (applications de type Google Docs ou, pourquoi pas, les Office Web Apps de Microsoft).

Un client lger fait  peu prs la mme chose. Mais avec une grosse diffrence : les applications sont hberges sur une machine distante.

Cette nouvelle fonctionnalit de Chrome OS est baptise Chromoting. Rien ne prouve qu'elle sera officiellement intgre  l'OS de Google mais les signes sont encourageants.

Pas sr que Chromoting parle beaucoup au grand public.

Il sera en revanche une trs bonne nouvelle pour ceux et celles qui souhaitent accder  distance  leurs bureaux ou faire tourner ce qu'ils veulent dans Chrome OS depuis un serveur priv.

Presque la dfinition du march des professionnels, non ?


*Source* : Le fil discussion


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google Apps MarketPlace : une galerie d'application professionnelle dans le Cloud qui enrichit les Google Apps (et Chrome OS)
 ::fleche::  Chrome OS peut-il viser les entreprises ? Google pense que oui, et s'apprte  lancer une version modifie de son systme d'exploitation

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Chromoting vous parait-il une bonne ide qui enrichit Chrome OS ou un retour encore plus clair vers le  minitel 2.0  comme le disent ici-mme certains dveloppeurs ?

----------


## Droup

> Un client lger fait  peu prs la mme chose. Mais avec une grosse diffrence : les applications sont hberges sur une machine distante.


Ce n'est pas ce que fait Chrome OS ?
Les applications sont installs sur les sites (gmail, agenda, gDocuments, jeux, etc.), donc sur des machines distantes. La seule diffrence que je vois, c'est que pour Chrome se sont des web apps, alors que pour les clients lgers, se sont de vrais logiciels.

Et si on regarde bien, rien n'empche, pour les pros de crer des applications web, les installer sur leurs serveurs, et les utiliser avec Chrome OS.

Pas de problme de virus, (Au pire juste l'ordinateur, o il n'y a rien de critique, juste le navigateur), et l'utilisateur ne pourra pas installer quoique ce soit, mme  l'insu du webmaster.

----------


## gwinyam

C'est juste super cool^^

Je m'inquite juste de certains trucs comme le stockage des donnes personnelles. Ils ont prvu que a se passerait comment? Tout sera publi automatiquement avec Picasa et Docs ou on pourra parfois hberger quelques trucs sur son pc quand mme?

----------


## mteirek_m

Avec une politique de confidentialit pas assez claire et qui risque de changer je ne sais pas quand  quel rythme et dans quel sens ??


Je doute fort que beaucoup vont trouver cette plateforme adapte.

----------


## benzoben

Question bte : un systeme unix de base avec X11, c'est pas le principe justement de faire tourner les applications sur un serveur distant et de faire l'affichage en local?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Question bte : un systeme unix de base avec X11, c'est pas le principe justement de faire tourner les applications sur un serveur distant et de faire l'affichage en local?


Si, ou comme Remote Desktop Connection de Microsoft (Gary Kačmarčk serait un ancien de Redmond)

----------


## Michal

> Si, ou comme Remote Desktop Connection de Microsoft (Gary Kačmarčk serait un ancien de Redmond)


Il faisait partie de microsoft research en 2001 : http://research.microsoft.com/apps/p....aspx?id=68935

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome OS de plus en plus pur*
*Mais peu de nouveauts*



Le dveloppement de Chrome OS (en fait de Chromium OS) continue doucement mais surement  progresser.

Ces derniers jours, plusieurs captures d'crans sont apparues sur la page et le fil ddis au projet hberg sur Google Code.

Ces captures nous apprennent que l'UI, fonde sur celle de Chrome (le navigateur), est de plus en plus pure. Trop peut-tre au got de certains.

On dcouvre ainsi l'interface de dmarrage qui permet de choisir la session utilisateur ici.





Plus intressant, la refonte de l'organisation des onglets est en marche.
Contrairement au navigateur - o ceux-ci sont disposs dans le haut de l'cran - les menus de Chrome OS seront disposs sur le cot gauche.





Les plus observateurs auront repr une nouvelle icne, en bas  gauche de l'cran  cot des traditionnels indicateurs sur la charge de la batterie et le wifi.





Ce petit  smiley  reste aujourd'hui mystrieux.

A la limite de l'UI et du fonctionnement de l'OS, cet autre fil indique que le boot pose problme. Il y aurait trop d'crans de transition au cours du dmarrage du systme (9 en tout).

Cot fonctionnalits en revanche, on reste sur sa faim.

Certes la rcente dcouverte d'une extension qui permettra de faire tourner des applications distantes sur le modle d'un client lger (lire ci-avant) tait une avance importante pour ceux qui, comme les professionnels, souhaitent utiliser les logiciels de leur choix et pas simplement des services hbergs.

Mais depuis, les nouveauts sont minimes. On en compte deux : prise en charge et dcompression des fichiers zip (une fonctionnalit indispensable et pourtant encore absente) et introduction de jeux accessibles hors ligne (installs en local donc) du type dmineur ou solitaire.

Si tout se passe bien, et pour mmoire, Chrome OS devrait arriver cet automne.


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Acer dit qu'il ne lancera pas de netbook sous Chrome OS, doit-on croire cette dclaration ? 
 ::fleche::  Lemote aurait choisi Chrome OS pour son futur Netbook au dtriment de Windows

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'volution de l'UI de Chrome OS ?

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

Je suis moyennement convaincu par cet OS...

----------


## pseudocode

C'est marrant, a fait longtemps que j'ai mis les onglets  gauche dans mon browser (Opera). Depuis que les crans sont passs en format "wide", en fait.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Merci  vous deux pour votre relecture sur cet article  ::ave:: 

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## gannher

Je n'aime pas du tout l'cran de login.

Etre pur c'est bien mais bon l on a l'impression de revenir au web des annes 90 avec un fond d'cran de couleur unie et 4 images (les avatars).

Bref ce n'est qu'une version bete ou alpha mais j'espre que la partie design sera retravaill.

----------


## Invit

Au fur et  mesure que les besoins apparaitront, ils vont finir par rinventer l'OS !
Aujourd'hui la gestion du ZIP, puis la lecture de MP3 etc...

En plus, pour un OS qui ne se compose que d'un navigateur, il est plutt lourd...

----------


## lukeni2

Je pense que chrome os ne brulera pas les tapes, il faudra plus de temps  google pour produire un systme aussi stable que ceux qui existent dj. En terme de fonctionnalit, Google devra innover pour attirer les utilisateurs vers son systme et jusque l je  ne vois rien du tout.

----------


## Federico_muy_bien

> Ce petit  smiley  reste aujourd'hui mystrieux.


C'est peut etre un indicateur de disponibilit sur Gmail (un peu  la empathy pour ceux qui connaissent) ...

----------


## stailer

Quitte  installer un OS libre, attrayant et ergonomique je prfre de loin installer un Ubuntu qui est vraiment trs puissant et beaucoup plus beau.

Pour l'instant je ne cerne absolument pas l'intrt de Chromos par rapport  un Ubuntu ou un Seven.

Si la rponse est : "attends , c'est l'avenir a va tout dchirer" , alors je dirais, comme pour Google Chrome il y a un an environ : inutile dans ce cas de sortir un truc qui ne sert  rien "en l'tat".

Enfin, a c'est mon avis perso  :;):

----------


## Invit

Dommage qu'ils aient retir les onglets, j'aimais beaucoup ce principe dj prsent dans le navigateur Chrome...  J'ai quand mme hte que l'OS Chrome OS, pour l'essayer et peut-tre mme, remplacer mon vieux Windows Vista. Est-ce qu'il est toujours prvu pour les netbooks ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome OS : premire version publique dans un mois ?*
*C'est ce que laisse penser les dernires volutions du projet*

*Mise  jour du 12/10/10*


Chrome OS est de plus en plus proche de sa version de dveloppement 1.0.
Le projet d'OS orient Cloud de Google en est en effet  sa mouture 0.9.78.1.

Quant aux avances de l'interface, elles se font galement de plus en plus nombreuses.

De l  conclure  une sortie prochaine, il y a un pas qu'il est difficile de franchir mme si l'on sait dj que celle ci devrait arriver cet automne.

Oui, mais voila que des indices commencent  sortir. Dont un qui ressemble plus  une preuve qu' un indice. Cette version est  prsent qualifie de RC (plus exactement de RC 78.1) dans une discussion entre participants du projet sur Google Code.

Google Code o l'on trouve galement une date. Ou plutt - ce coup-ci - un soupon sur une date.
A la question d'ajouter une fonctionnalit  Chrome OS, un des dveloppeurs de Google rpond qu'elle le sera aprs le 11 novembre. D'ici l, on fixe les bugs.

Une Release Candidate (par dfinition) la version qui prcde la version officielle. Une UI de plus en plus complte. Un gel du code prvu pour le 11 novembre.

Tout cela sent bon la sortie publique.


*Source* : Les interventions sur Google Code (numro de version et RC, date voque du 11 novembre)


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Attendez-vous cette sortie avec impatience ? Ou pensez-vous que Chrome OS va faire doublon avec Android (de plus en plus propos en dual boot sur les netbooks, cibles initiales de Chrome OS) ?

----------


## wokerm

en ce moment google et Microsoft sont les seuls firmes qui innovent , ce n'est pas mal , et je pense que le seule vrai rival de windows 7 
le meilleur os au monde , ne peut venir que de google , les autres sont trp jeunes pour rivaliser avec ce geant de par sa qualit
l'os windows 7 est le meilleur au monde 
mais chrome os pour son jeune age n'est pas mal du tout  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> en ce moment google et Microsoft sont les seuls firme qui innovent , ce n'est pas mal , et je pense que le seule vrai rival de windows 7 
> le meilleur os au monde , ne peut venir que de google , les autres sont trp jeunes pour rivaliser avec ce geant de par sa qualit
> l'os windows 7 est le meilleur au monde 
> mais chrome os pour son jeune age n'est pas male du tout


Ca fera plaisir  Apple qui en quelques annes est pass d' "alternative"  "leader".  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> Ca fera plaisir  Apple qui en quelques annes est pass d' "alternative"  "leader".


leader en quoi? en tlphonie? Mme pas Android est pass devant et RIM tait bien loin devant dj.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> leader en quoi? en tlphonie? Mme pas Android est pass devant et RIM tait bien loin devant dj.


Leader en produits inutiles (cf les Guignols)  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> leader en quoi? en tlphonie? Mme pas Android est pass devant et RIM tait bien loin devant dj.


Leader en innovation (vu que c'tait le sujet de son post). 

Quel que soit le nouveau produit "hype" du moment, on le compare a celui que Apple a dj sorti (et vendu). Ca ne veut pas forcment dire que le produit Apple est mieux, mais ca montre que Apple est dj prsent sur le march et que les autres arrivent aprs.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Leader en innovation (vu que c'tait le sujet de son post). 
> 
> Quel que soit le nouveau produit "hype" du moment, on le compare a celui que Apple a dj sorti (et vendu). Ca ne veut pas forcment dire que le produit Apple est mieux, mais ca montre que Apple est dj prsent sur le march et que les autres arrivent aprs.


Euh ? Quels produits innovants ont-ils sortis ?  ::?:

----------


## Lyche

Ma mre s'est achet un tlphone avec windows 6.5.. et Franchement, il a n'a rien  envier  Apple, mis  part le ct design du tlphone, il est trs facile d'accs (mme ma mre   compris  ::aie:: ) il fonctionne par icne de la mme faon avec des pages qui dfile en faisant tourner la page, en gros, l'iPhone, c'est pareil mais avec un design plus joli et avec des fonctionnalit en moins... Tu appelles a de l'innovation? Faut arrter de les voir comme innovant, ils prennent les choses qu'on fait les autres, y rajoutent le design Apple, la tune dans la com et hop, c'est parti pour un tour

----------


## pseudocode

> Ma mre s'est achet un tlphone avec windows 6.5.. et Franchement, il a n'a rien  envier  Apple, mis  part le ct design du tlphone, il est trs facile d'accs (mme ma mre   compris ) il fonctionne par icne de la mme faon avec des pages qui dfile en faisant tourner la page, en gros, l'iPhone, c'est pareil mais avec un design plus joli et avec des fonctionnalit en moins... Tu appelles a de l'innovation? Faut arrter de les voir comme innovant, ils prennent les choses qu'on fait les autres, y rajoutent le design Apple, la tune dans la com et hop, c'est parti pour un tour


Je le rpte : je n'ai pas dit qu'ils taient les meilleurs, les premiers, les plus rentables ou les plus beaux. Apple a juste le statut de leader sur le march de l'innovation. Peut importe que a soit financirement, historiquement, techniquement vrai ou pas. C'est juste peru comme cela par les mdias et les consommateurs.

Le fait est quand meme que les nouvelles versions de WindowsPhone et Android sortent avec pour mission de combattre IPad/IPhone/IOS, et pas l'inverse. En cela que Apple occupe au moins la position de leader sur le march des nomades/smartphones. Tout comme Windows occupe la position de leader sur le march des OS desktop.

Android a prouv que Google pouvait se mesurer a Apple sur le terrain des OS pour nomades/smartphones. Reste a prouver que ChromeOS peut se mesurer a Windows sur le terrain du PC desktop.

----------


## Lyche

je suis d'accord avec toi (j'avais mal compris ton premier message) C'est navrant d'en arriver l, d'autant que l'innovation Apple porte surtout sur le vol de brevet et le dpt de plainte pour des choses ridicules comme les bulles  coins arrondis..

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome OS : gel du code prvu cette semaine*
*D'aprs un tudiant proche de l'quipe de dveloppement, un build disponible*

*Mise  jour du 08/11/10*


D'aprs les dernires rumeurs issues de sources anonymes au sein de constructeurs Tawanais, le premier Netbook sous Chrome OS devrait arriver  la fin du mois.

Aujourd'hui, un dveloppeur bien connu de l'quipe de l'OS, le dnomm Hexxeh, affirme que le gel du code aura lieu cette semaine.

Hexxeh, de son vrai nom Liam McLoughlin, est un tudiant britannique dont un des passe-temps favoris est de compiler le code source de Chrome OS (librement disponible) pour en sortir des builds exploitables. Et des images facilement testables.

Au fil des mois, les quipes de Google ont en quelque sorte pris le jeune dveloppeur sous leur aile. Et cette mme quipe l'aurait prvenu de la finalisation imminente du nouveau systme d'exploitation.

On le sait, Chrome OS est un systme totalement orient Cloud (que des applications Webs), qui s'appuie sur le navigateur Chrome, et qui ne prend pas en charge les disques durs traditionnels (tout est stock en ligne) - officiellement pour acclrer le boot des machines. Il faut galement un compte Gmail pour s'identifier et accder au bureau.

Un concept novateur pour certains, rducteur pour d'autres. Mais un concept auquel Google tient beaucoup.

Pour l'utilisateur, la meilleure chose  faire pour se forger une ide reste encore de le tester  en vrai .

Avec Flow par exemple, le fork de Hexxeh, dj tlcharg plus de 300.000 fois depuis novembre dernier et la premire publication par Google du code de Chrome OS.


 ::fleche::  *Vous pouvez tlcharger le build de Hexxeh sur cette page*


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Chrome OS : limit ou novateur ?

----------


## nirgal76

> *Chrome OS : gel du code prvu cette semaine*
> *D'aprs un tudiant proche de l'quipe de dveloppement, un build disponible*
> 
> *Mise  jour du 08/11/10*
> 
> 
> D'aprs les dernires rumeurs issues de sources anonymes au sein de constructeurs Tawanais, le premier Netbook sous Chrome OS devrait arriver  la fin du mois.
> 
> 
> ...


Novateur ? Un "pupitre" reli  un serveur central qui hberge les applications, a date plutt des dbuts de l'informatique, ce n'est pas novateur, c'est un bond de 40 ans en arrire. C'est juste plus joli et performant, mais dans l'ide, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de neuf et novateur le dedans. Je parle bien d'un point de vue concept, je ne juge pas ici de l'utilit, que l'histoire jugera.

----------


## FailMan

J'aime bien Chrome OS mais pour moi les priphriques rellement aptes  exploiter cet OS sont encore peu prsents, de plus les possibilits ne sont pas toujours exploitables au maximum : regardez le dbit en connexion 3G par exemple, on se croirait parfois revenu au 56K...

(Petit edit  supprimer quand a sera fait  :;): ) : tu as quelques coquilles vers la fin de l'article lors ce que tu cris le nom du dveloppeur  ::): 

*Edit de Gordon* : Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Uther

> Novateur ? Un "pupitre" reli  un serveur central qui hberge les applications, a date plutt des dbut de l'informatique, ce n'est pas novateur, c'est un bond de 40 ans en arrire.


Je dirais mme que c'est pire car les technologies utilises il y a 40 ans pour faire a avaient t conues  et optimises pour. 

Malgr les avances d'HTML5 / CSS/ Javascript, le web n'est simplement pas une technologie conue pour des applications  la base. On a juste ajout des sries de rustines au fur et  mesure  une technologie de mise en page.

----------


## elmcherqui

Chrome OS est conu pour une population  qui utilise le pc pour surfer, lire des vidos/DVD, messagerie instantane, faire du traitement de texte lger, en gros des taches simple et normales et cette mme population veut un pc rapide et scuris, et mine de rien sa reprsente un norme pourcentage .
Parce que clairement chrome os ne vise pas les professionnels de l'informatique ou les gros joueurs, qui tous deux utilisent leurs PC pour du calcul lourd, parce que mme avec des applications web bourres de java script et code AJAX on n'atteindra jamais la ractivit et la fluidit des applications clientes classiques, et on sait tous que les moteurs java-script actuel ont presque atteint leurs limites.

Jespre me tromper et sa me dsole vu comment Google pense de notre vie prive  mais je pense qu'elle va russir  percer avec son os,

----------


## Lyche

> Je dirais mme que c'est pire car les technologies utilises il y a 40 ans pour faire a avaient t conues  et optimises pour. 
> 
> Malgr les avances d'HTML5 / CSS/ Javascript, le web n'est simplement pas une technologie conue pour des applications  la base. On a juste ajout des sries de rustines au fur et  mesure  une technologie de mise en page.


Exactement, quand on sait qu'il y a plus de lignes de code pour patcher le protocole tcp/ip qe de code pour le protocole ne lui mme, il y a de quoi se poser des questions.

Quant-au retour 40ans en arrire, ils ne font que se baser sur la mode du Cloud.. Tout se fait en Cloud de nos jours, c'est un retour en arrire global du secteur informatique ce systme...

----------


## air-dex

> Chrome OS : limit ou novateur ?


Les deux mon capitaine !
Novateur dans le sens o c'est le premier  oser le "tout-Cloud". Si a marche, MS mettra sans doute en application les rsultats de son projet Midori.

Limit car du coup les performances de l'OS sont limites par celles de la connexion Internet utilise par l'utilisateur, et c'est l que le bt blesse, surtout pour les particuliers.

----------


## camus3

Tout dpendra de l'offre logiciel, mais personnellement, je pense que chrome Os va faire un flop, comme les net books en gnral, du pas cher, mais franchement tu ne fais pratiquement rien avec.
Quand je vois comment mon core duo est  la ramasse sur certains sites avec beaucoup de JavaScript, il faut des ordinateurs puissant pour faire tourner ce genre d'application web. Et il me semble que chrome OS est plutt destin au net book.
Le modle Cloud est la poule aux ufs d'or pour les prestataires de service, mais les clients en veulent-ils vraiment ? bref le marketing arrivera t il  crer le besoin ? ::aie::

----------


## _skip

Je suis surement un gros crtin mais j'avoue que le concept de "cloud" m'chappe lgrement.  ::aie:: 
Je veux dire, pour certains c'est la virtualisation hyper-complexe d'une application tournant sur un serveur en remote, pour d'autres c'est juste un client semi-lourd qui consomme des webservices et enfin chez d'autres c'est juste un vulgaire site web bourr de javascript et de DOM sur HTML cache-misre.

Les services de chrome OS sont quoi de tout ceci finalement? J'aimerai savoir ce qui se cache derrire ce terme (poubelle) de *cloud*?

----------


## camus3

Oui, le terme Cloud est principalement marketing (il faut vendre de la technologie, donc il faut du marketing), et fourre tout, regroupant pas mal de technos dj existantes depuis longtemps. Les 2 technos misent en avant sont les clients riches qui permettent de dployer des applis complexes via un navigateur web et la virtualisation, permettant de mettre en place rapidement des serveurs personnalisables sans avoir  configurer une machine (pour un serveur ddi par exemple, ... ).
Aprs y a tout ce qui est API  etc ... c'est inclut dans le marketing Cloud.
une nouveaut aussi, est le paiement  la ressource et non  l'abonnement (cycles de CPU, bande passante, etc.) sense coute moins cher au client  ::aie:: 
Pour moi le Cloud c'est surtout une nouvelle faon de vendre de l'informatique. Si a fonctionne cela peut tre extrmement rentable pour le presta... ::mouarf::

----------


## guillaume07

en quel langage est cod chrome OS ?

----------


## Uther

Vu que la base repose sur Linux et Chrome, il s'agit principalement de C et de C++.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*La sortie de Chrome OS est diffre*
*Mais Android 2.3 sera bien  l'heure*

*Mise  jour du 16/11/10*


La confrence Web 2.0 a permis  Eric Schmidt, le PDG de Google, de rpondre  plusieurs questions sur Android et Chrome OS.

Lors de son intervention, il a ainsi confirm que la sortie de l'OS mobile tait question _ de semaines_ . Mais il parle _ de mois_  en ce qui concerne celle de Chrome OS. Une annonce qui va  l'encontre du calendrier officieux livr par l'quipe de dveloppement du systme (lire ci-avant). Un calendrier qui faisait tat d'une sortie pour la fin novembre ou au plus tard pour la fin de l'anne.

Les rumeurs dans les alles du salon font tat de problmes lis au Chrome Web Store, la galerie d'applications lie  l'OS. Une galerie d'autant plus stratgique que ce systme d'exploitation est orient Cloud. Il ne fonctionnera donc presque exclusivement qu'avec des applications hberges.

Eric Schmidt est galement revenu sur la question problmatique de la segmentation du march. Les tablettes devaient par exemple initialement tre quipes de Chrome OS. Mais les modles rcents sont sous Android.

Pour le PDG de Google, les deux OS tant open-source (mme si pour Android cette affirmation fait polmique), seuls les constructeurs ont la rponse  cette question. Mais d'aprs lui, Android est plus adapt pour les terminaux tactiles et Chrome OS pour les claviers.

La cible officiellement vise est donc bien les Netbooks.

Mais le premier modle, commercialis par Google lui-mme, ne devrait pas sortir ce mois-ci.

----------


## Idelways

*Chrome OS test chez Google sur deux machines mystrieuses*
*Ces Netbooks seraient bien lancs avant 2011 contrairement aux rumeurs*

*Mise  jour du 26/11/2010 par Idelways*


Les fuites d'informations sur le lancement de Chrome OS sont maigres et parfois mme contradictoires.

Le seul endroit crdible pour dnicher des scoops reste le gestionnaire de rapport de Bugs de l'OS de Google.

En effet, grce aux rapports de bugs, nous savons que Google teste  prsent son OS en interne depuis quelques mois et sur une grande varit de Netbooks.

Mais une marque inconnue sortait nanmoins du lot :  Dogfood .
Le terme Dogfooding (nourrir son chien) est traditionnellement utilis pour dsigner des tests lancs en interne sur ses propres produits.

Seulement, depuis quelques temps, Dogfood n'apparait plus. Il semble avoir cd la place  deux autres noms de code : Mario et Andretti.

Si vous ne vous intressez pas aux championnat amricain des courses de voiture, il y a des risques que vous ne connaissiez pas Mario Andretti, pourtant plusieurs fois class l'homme le plus rapide de la plante.

videmment, rien n'est sr ni officiel, mais il y a fort  parier que Mario et Andretti soient des Netbooks de marque Google fabriqus par un constructeur tiers, comme c'tait le cas du Nexus One.

Sur d'autres rapports, dans la case "version" de l'OS apparait "Indy" (diminutif d'IndyCar ? Le nom de ce mme championnat amricain des courses de voitures ?)

Reste  savoir maintenant quand est-ce qu'Andretti franchira la ligne d'arrive...

Un dbut de rponse se trouve peut-tre dans le chagement de stratgie de communication de Moutain View qui nhsite plus depuis hier  parler ouvertement de l'OS au grand public.

Probablement pour faire taire les rumeurs de report du lancement  l'anne prochain, un ingnieur de Google a en effet accord une interview au New York Times.

On y apprend qu'un netbook sous ChromeOS pourrait sortir d'ici la fin de l'anne, et vraisemblablement sous la marque Google.

D'ici la fin de l'anne, donc...

*Source* : les rapports de bugs o apparaissent Mario et Andretti, l'article du New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Achteriez-vous un netbook Chrome OS de chez Google ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## zouuc

J'ai du mal  y croire pour une sortie de netbook Google quip de chrome OS d'ici l fin de l'anne  ::?: 




> Achteriez-vous un netbook Chrome OS de chez Google ?


Personnellement, je crois peu au Cloud au niveau des particuliers, donc si un jour j'ai un netbook google a serait aprs avoir test chrome OS et je ne pense pas tre prt de le faire pour le moment.

----------


## kaymak

bah de toute faon qu'il soit prt  la fin de l'anne ou pas, il sera bugg.
Partant de l, moi je resterais discret sur mon produit pour me concentrer sur le lancement de la v2.

Qd au cloud, je pense qu'il  un vrai avenir, surtout pour les particuliers, par contre c'est trs dpendant de la qualit des liens disponibles.
Et vu qu'en france on peine encore  trouver de la fibre, c'est moins intressant.

----------


## Uther

> bah de toute faon qu'il soit prt  la fin de l'anne ou pas, il sera bugg.
> Partant de l, moi je resterais discret sur mon produit pour me concentrer sur le lancement de la v2.


Tous les OS sont toujours buggs  :;):  Ceci dit je ne vois pas vraiment pourquoi Chrome OS le serait plus qu'un autre

Et avec son systme de mise  jour automatique transparente en plus de l'utilisation du cloud, a ne posera pas vraiment de problmes. Les bugs devraient se corriger tout seuls par magie.

----------


## ArKam

Honntement, le cloud en soit n'est pas une rvolution, ont le sait, mais ce qui est intressant, c'est le fait que Google et les autres acteurs de ce revival du mainframe + Thin client ne vont pas rvolutionn le march mais plutt lui donner une volution.

Le combat Centralisation vs Dcentralisation ne sera jamais fini car le dbat est infini.

Les deux philosophies font sens, maintenant  chacun de choisir la sienne en toute libert.

Personnellement je trouve que lintrt principale d'avoir un systme dans le cloud sera de pouvoir emmener avec moi mon profil+apps+plugins+docs partout.

Maintenant en contre partie, le jour ou je n'ai pas de rseau, je suis marron parce que je n'ai plus rien sur le pc.

Donc la solution serait un mix entre ces deux modes de fonctionnements.

----------


## Elepole

> Achteriez-vous un netbook Chrome OS de chez Google ?


Jamais, d'apres ce que j'ai pu tester Chrome OS est juste le pire OS pour mes besoin. Et question hardware sa risque d'etre un atom-like donc totalement inutile pour autre chose que facebook.

----------


## gwinyam

J'aime beaucoup l'ide d'applications dportes, mais j'ai qu'un seul vrai souci avec a et il est plus que majeur.

La disponibilit du rseau.
- Quand je suis chez moi, ok, j'ai internet.
- Quand je suis au boulot, j'ai aussi le net (mme si dj premire limitation toutes les botes n'autorisent pas toujours de la mme faon la connexion d'lments nomades)
- Quand je suis dans un cybercaf ou en tout cas, un lieu public quip wifi, a roule, je dois pouvoir me connecter tranquille
- Quand je voyage, dans mon train ou mon avion, on commence  avoir des TGV avec le wifi, mais je prends pas souvent le TGV et en avion, c'est mme pas  l'ordre du jour. Hors quand je suis en dplacement, j'aimerais pouvoir me servir de mon poste. Me reste la 3G mais srieusement, d'une la couverture laisse  dsirer et pour une utilisation "normale", le simple fait d'tre en mouvement rduit fortement l'utilisabilit  mon avis. On peut dj exprimenter ce phnomne  partir de simples smartphones.

Que ce soit cloud ou client lger, tant qu'on n'est pas sr d'avoir du rseau en permanence ou de pouvoir basculer "de faon transparente" sur un mode dconnect, je n'adopterai pas ChromeOS ou tout autre OS de ce genre.

----------


## Uther

> Que ce soit cloud ou client lger, tant qu'on n'est pas sr d'avoir du rseau en permanence ou de pouvoir basculer "de faon transparente" sur un mode dconnect, je n'adopterai pas ChromeOS ou tout autre OS de ce genre.


Il est bien sur prvu que la plupart des apps aient un mode dconnect. Sinon, la viabilit de ChromeOS serait plus que discutable.

----------


## ArKam

Chose assez exceptionnel avec la 3G c'est que sa couverture reseau est vraiment ds plus farfelue.

Je suis aller en Bretagne, et la bas, dans un coin tout pomm au milieu de nul part
je recevais une superbe connexion 3G+ (HSDPA) de 3mbps alors que sur la rgion parisienne et parfois mme sur paris, la couverture est bien moins bonne (Plus de monde toussa toussa).

DONC tout a pour dire que la connexion 3G+ ma quand mme t vachement utile en mode hotspot (Bretagne, Eurostar, Voyage divers) et que perso, si effectivement la majeur partie des applis est dispo et capable de switcher en mode offline, a sera vraiment pas mal.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Google ouvre le canal de distribution stable pour Chrome OS*
*Le lancement officiel pourrait avoir lieu au Google I/O du mois prochain ?*

*Mise  jour du 19/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Google pourrait lancer officiellement son systme d'exploitation Chrome OS lors du Google I/O, son vnement regroupant les dveloppeurs autour de ses technologies, qui aura lieu le 09 mai 2011  San Francisco.

Le systme d'exploitation, fond sur Linux et trs orient Cloud, dont le lancement des premiers terminaux devant l'embarquer tait initialement prvu pour fin 2010, devrait tre lanc officiellement le mois prochain, selon des sources anonymes.

Information qui pourrait se confirmer si l'on s'en tient  la rcente ouverture d'un canal de distribution pour les versions stables de Chrome OS par Google. Ce  Channel  vient s s'ajouter aux canaux dveloppeurs et beta dj disponibles.



Cependant, mme si Chrome OS est annonc officiellement aux Google I/O 2011, il est peu probable que le systme soit disponible de sitt. Il sera dans un premier temps livr aux fabricants de matriels. Les premiers netbook Acer et Samsung sous Chrome OS sont prvus pour mi-2011.

D'ici l, les utilisateurs de VMWare, VirtrualBox et autres outils de virtualisation pourront toujours profiter des builds et des images prpars par le dveloppeur britannique connu sous le pseudonyme de Hexxex.

 ::fleche::  *Les builds de hexxeh sont disponibles sur cette page*


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Attendez-vous impatiemment Chrome OS ? Avez-vous dj test un build de l'OS ?

----------


## air-dex

> Cependant, mme si Chrome OS est annonc officiellement aux Google I/O 2011, il est peu probable que le systme soit disponible de sitt. Il sera dans un premier temps livr aux fabricants de matriels. Les premiers netbook Acer et Samsung sous Chrome OS sont prvus pour mi-2011.


La vole de bois vert gratuite qu'il s'est dj pris n'aura finalement servi  rien, et c'est tant mieux.




> Attendez-vous impatiemment Chrome OS ? Avez-vous dj test un build de l'OS ?


Je ne l'attend pas mais il se pourrait que je teste.

----------


## Idelways

*Google pourrait commercialiser les Netbooks sous Chrome OS par abonnements mensuels*
*De 10  20 dollars comprenant la rparation et "l'actualisation" du matriel*

*Mise  jour du 22/04/2011 par Idelways*


Nouvelle rumeur sur Chrome OS qui pourrait avoir un business-modle peu conventionnel.

Selon un nouveau rapport publi par le site spcialis Neowin, Google envisagerait de commercialiser ses prochains Netbooks sous forme d'abonnements mensuels d'entre 10 et 20 dollars amricains.

Le rapport de Neowin cite une source anonyme qualifie de fiable et affirme que l'OS de Google sortira vers la fin juin ou le dbut du mois de juillet prochain.

Les Netbooks en question pourront tre rachets d'une manire conventionnelle avec paiement entier  l'avance, mais ne seront pas distribus par Google dans ce cas. 

L'abonnement mensuel en question devrait toutefois inclure (en plus  l'accs aux logiciels Cloud indispensables pour Chrome OS) les rparations matrielles ncessaires et le  rafraichissement  du matriel.

Ce qui signifie que Google devrait procder  des changes priodiques des Netbooks jugs dpasss d'un point de vue matriel ou au moins remplacer leurs composants, le tout dans le cadre de cet abonnement mensuel.

Le rapport ne prcise pas tout de mme ce qui arrive en cas de rsiliation de l'abonnement et si le Netbook appartiendra dfinitivement  l'utilisateur aprs une dure donne de labonnement.


*Source* : 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce modle d'achat ?
 ::fleche::  Si cette rumeur se confirme, achteriez-vous un Netbook sous Chrome OS par abonnement ?

----------


## Tab

> Que pensez-vous de ce modle d'achat ?


Etant donn la tournoure 100% web de chrome OS aucun problme rapport aux donnes lors du changement  ::): 

Reste  voir le point soulev sur une ventuelle fidlit pour l'obtention de la machine (encore que si elle est remplace de manire rgulire a parait dur)




> Si cette rumeur se confirme, achteriez-vous un Netbook sous Chrome OS par abonnement ?


Pour un prix abordable (pour moi 10  15  si y'a de bons services une fois abonn) a pourrait tre intressant  essayer pendant un temps  ::):

----------


## Traroth2

"Que pensez-vous de ce modle d'achat ?" : Mais garde-le, ton Chrome OS ! Si a se vrifie, il est hors de question que j'achte une machine avec cet OS, pour ma part !

----------


## yoyo88

> Que pensez-vous de ce modle d'achat ?


l'abonnement c'est la grande mode en se moment, et je ne supporte pas se mode de fonctionnement.




> Si cette rumeur se confirme, achteriez-vous un Netbook sous Chrome OS par abonnement ?


Non, pour une raisson toute simple on trouve des notebook a 200
or avec un abonnement a 20/ mois mme en changent d'ordi une fois par ans je gagnerai encore de l'argent par rapport a se model economique...

et puis que se passe t'il si j'arrete mon abonnement? je perd mes donnes?  ::?:

----------


## Neko

Je vois pas l'utilit. Changer souvent de matriel est utile quand on a besoin de puissant. Et quand on veut de la puissance, ben on prend pas un netbook.
De plus quelle utilit de changer de matos si de toutes faons les services sont en cloud ?! 
C'est pas logique leur systme.

----------


## lequebecois79

ide de prix d'un internaute....
a me semble beaucoup trop faible
http://armdevices.net/2011/04/21/chr...rumors-appear/


des ides du cpu pour arm?  dual core cortex A9?

----------


## Lyche

qui dit abonnement, dit informations  remplir, qui dit google dit bdd dj bien fournis en informations. Ensuite, avec Chrome OS il ne reste plus qu'un petit pas pour faire la liaison entre l'IP utilis pour des recherches sur google et l'IP utilis pour la connexion au service Cloud.
Encore un pas de plus dans le merveilleux monde des informations prive collecte avec le "consentement" du consommateur..
Plus cette boite volue moins j'ai envie d'utiliser ses services...

----------


## lequebecois79

> Je vois pas l'utilit. Changer souvent de matriel est utile quand on a besoin de puissant. Et quand on veut de la puissance, ben on prend pas un netbook.
> De plus quelle utilit de changer de matos si de toutes faons les services sont en cloud ?! 
> C'est pas logique leur systme.


tel que dis environ 34 millions de fois par google, il y a possibilit de fonction en local et resynchro ensuite...

sans compt la lecteur de musique et vido en locale

le js devient de plus en plus prsent et apporte des interfaces assez riche qui font que moindrement que tu as pas un pc assez puissant que a rame... alors avoir une puissance adquate devient ncessaire

s'il change de pc au 2 ans, si le prix n'est pas trop chre, je trouve que a peut tre intressant
je crois que beaucoup ont une utilisation trs orient web ce qui place ce genre de machine dans une bonne position
ensuite tu as les services de google ou autre en ligne pour la bureautique, ce qui comble un autre besoin

----------


## Guilp

> Etant donn la tournoure 100% web de chrome OS aucun problme rapport aux donnes lors du changement


Enfin, quand on a un notebook, on l'utilise pas que pour le cloud.  On installe des programmes normaux, aussi. (Et mon plant vs zombie, alors?)

Sinon, le fait de "louer un pc" (sans parler de l'OS en soi ou du caractre priv des donnes), a me permettrait de ne plus me prendre la tte  mditer  l'infini sur "quel pc acheter pour un meilleur rapport qualit/prix/dure sur le long terme/puissance/...".  Si j'ai toujours un notebook "rcent" pour un prix raisonnable, a vaudrait le coup.

(Si j'achte un notebook  500 tous les trois ans, a fait 13/mois (500/36) que je suis prt  mettre, et a reviendrait au mme! avec garantie illimite dans le temps)

Si le rapport commercial est bon et honnte (oui c'est l o on peut chahuter), a peut tre carrment intressant.

edit @mworld: Oui, j'ai dit notebook, mais je pensais netbook. Dans ma tte, le principe est le mme et dpend juste du budget de son portable.

----------


## Tab

> Enfin, quand on a un notebook, on l'utilise pas que pour le cloud.  On installe des programmes normaux, aussi. (Et mon plant vs zombie, alors?)


Je parlais plus de l'OS en lui mme que de la fonctionnalit netbook (j'imagine un petit PC de bureau sous chrome OS aussi bien qu'un netbook)




> Sinon, le fait de "louer un pc" (sans parler de l'OS en soi ou du caractre priv des donnes), a me permettrait de ne plus me prendre la tte  mditer  l'infini sur "quel pc acheter pour un meilleur rapport qualit/prix/dure sur le long terme/puissance/...".  Si j'ai toujours un notebook "rcent" pour un prix raisonnable, a vaudrait le coup.
> 
> (Si j'achte un notebook  500 tous les trois ans, a fait 13/mois (500/36) que je suis prt  mettre, et a reviendrait au mme! avec garantie illimite dans le temps)


L je suis entirement d'accord, jusqu' 15  / mois je trouve a raisonnable personnellement pour des rparations incluses (faut voir le service derrire aussi) et un renouvellement rgulier a peut tre viable.

Aprs faut pas payer pour la quantit de donnes... j'imagine le truc  15/mois/500Mo.... si y'a que de l'email a va mais je pense que 95% des gens utilisent d'autres services plus gourmands  ::aie::

----------


## mworld

> Enfin, quand on a un notebook, on l'utilise pas que pour le cloud.  On installe des programmes normaux, aussi. (Et mon plant vs zombie, alors?)
> 
> Sinon, le fait de "louer un pc" (sans parler de l'OS en soi ou du caractre priv des donnes), a me permettrait de ne plus me prendre la tte  mditer  l'infini sur "quel pc acheter pour un meilleur rapport qualit/prix/dure sur le long terme/puissance/...".  Si j'ai toujours un notebook "rcent" pour un prix raisonnable, a vaudrait le coup.
> 
> (Si j'achte un notebook  500 tous les trois ans, a fait 13/mois (500/36) que je suis prt  mettre, et a reviendrait au mme! avec garantie illimite dans le temps)
> 
> Si le rapport commercial est bon et honnte (oui c'est l o on peut chahuter), a peut tre carrment intressant.


Oui mais Google a parl plutt de netbook, pas de notebook! Donc des machines  moins de 400.
Mais les 10 - 20 par mois d'abonnement incluent aussi les diverses assurances ou pas? Du genre, que t'arrivera-t-il en cas de perte, d'oxydation, ou tout les trucs de ce genre?

----------


## Lyche

> Oui mais Google a parl plutt de netbook, pas de notebook! Donc des machines  moins de 400.
> Mais les 10 - 20 par mois d'abonnement incluent aussi les diverses assurances ou pas? Du genre, que t'arrivera-t-il en cas de perte, d'oxydation, ou tout les trucs de ce genre?


Si tu fmes trop tu perdras la garantie constructeur  ::aie::

----------


## air-dex

Petite prcision :



> abonnements mensuels d'entre 10 et 20 *dollars amricains*.


Ce qui fait entre 7,23  et 14,46 .




> Que pensez-vous de ce modle d'achat ?


Je suis contre. Je n'ai pas envie de louer mon OS. Et puis ce n'est pas rentable pour le consommateur :Un netbook coterait donc entre 20 et 30 mois d'abonnement. Plus le prix initial de la machine que je vois bien  90  minimum (il faut bien que le constructeur rentre dans ses frais).Si on retire Chrome OS, a fait quoi ? On continue  payer pour rien ? Non merci. Que ce soit pour un OS qui sert  ou un appareil tatou Chrome OS.a fait une charge supplmentaire  payer chaque mois au mme titre que le tlphone, Internet, le loyer, etc. Je ne suis pas sr que ceci soit apprci par les consommateurs. Et mme si certains proposeront des formules notebook Chrome OS + forfait Internet (3G), ce n'est pas sr que la pilule prenne.
Quelle arnaque !




> Si cette rumeur se confirme, achteriez-vous un Netbook sous Chrome OS par abonnement ?


Non ! Quitte  vouloir un OS de Google gratuit, je prfre encore acheter un Netbook  part, retirer Windows et y mettre Chromium OS ou Android.

----------


## lequebecois79

si le systme est assez ractif, elle pourrait m'intresser......mis  part pour des dev perso elle me servirait  faire tout le reste

----------


## yoyo88

> Petite prcision :
> Ce qui fait entre 7,23  et 14,46 ..


tu oublie la TVA et le fameux taux de convertion "1$ = 1"


sinon je suis tous a fait d'accord avec toi, mais nous ne somme pas le public vis par cette offre...

----------


## air-dex

> tu oublie la TVA et le fameux taux de convertion "1$ = 1"
> 
> 
> sinon je suis tous a fait d'accord avec toi, mais nous ne somme pas le public vis par cette offre...


Je veux bien te rajouter un ou deux uros pour la TVA, mais je te rappelle qu'on a en ce moment 1 = 1,48$ (j'avais pris les 1,38$ de l'appli de conversion de mon smartphone pour ma premire conversion).

----------


## yoyo88

> Je veux bien te rajouter un ou deux uros pour la TVA, mais je te rappelle qu'on a en ce moment 1 = 1,48$ (j'avais pris les 1,38$ de l'appli de conversion de mon smartphone pour ma premire conversion).


ba justement certaine entreprise on une legerre tendance a oublier se taux avantageux pour nous autre europen.

----------


## Mako 5013

> Je veux bien te rajouter un ou deux uros pour la TVA, mais je te rappelle qu'on a en ce moment 1 = 1,48$ (j'avais pris les 1,38$ de l'appli de conversion de mon smartphone pour ma premire conversion).
> 			
> 		
> 
> ba justement certaine entreprise on une legerre tendance a oublier se taux avantageux pour nous autre europen.


Exact.

Dans le domaine des jeux vidos, c'est notamment le cas. Tout ce qui sort aux USA pour x $ sortira (souvent plus tard qui plus est) en Europe pour x . C'est d'autant plus vrai pour tout ce qui est matriel (les consoles dans ce cas).

Mako.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*LimeOS : le fork de Chrome OS disponible*
*Avec 11 mois de retard mais avec les mises  jour automatiques*

*Mise  jour du 07/12/2011*

Il y a quasiment un an, un jeune tudiant dveloppeur britannique connu sous le pseudonyme de Hexxex (de son vrai nom Liam McLoughlin) nous avait promis un fork de Chrome OS. Mais depuis, plus de nouvelle.



Baptis LimeOS, ce fork ne manquait pourtant pas d'atouts.

Le premier, et non des moindres, tait que cette version se dfinissait comme "prte  l'emploi". Prsente sous forme dISO, elle vitait de longues heures de compilation et de manipulations fastidieuses pour faire un LiveCD ou un LiveUSB  partir du code source de Chromium OS (la version open-source de Chrome OS) officiellement publi par Google.

Deuxime atout, LimeOS ne faisait que 250 Mo l o Chrome OS et Chromium OS montent jusqu 4 Go. 

Le projet tait-il en suspens ?

Visiblement non. Car aujourdhui, bonne nouvelle : Hexxex a mis  jour son blog et annonc la premire publication officielle de son fork.

Contrairement  Chrome OS, qui est optimis et scuris pour un type de hardware (sur le modle de Apple), LimeOS propose un support matriel plus tendu, notamment pour les cartes Wifi. Il propose galement une mise  jour automatique en fonction des builds publis par Liam "Hexxeh" McLoughlin, qui indique dailleurs que cette automatisation a beaucoup retard son projet.



LimeOS est disponible en trois versions, une pour Windows, une pour Linux et une pour MacOS. Chaque version permet de faire une clef USB bootable qui pourra ensuite procder  une installation.

Quelques remarques toutefois. D'une part, l'OS peut s'avrer instable. Dautre part, mme si la liste du matriel support a t tendue, elle est encore assez restreinte. Un essai dans une VM savrera donc certainement plus appropri. Dautant plus que les performances sur un Netbook resteront assez loignes des Chromebooks (qui dmarrent par exemple en moins de 8 secondes) du fait mme que leurs hardware sont spcialement conus pour fonctionner avec lOS de Google.

Enfin, et au cas o vous auriez un doute sur l'origine de cette distribution, rappelons que les ingnieurs de Google ont apport leur aide  chaque fois que Hexxeh leur a demand.

 ::fleche::  *Tlchargez LimeOS*

*Source* : _Blog de Liam "Hexxeh" McLoughlin_

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## Lunixinclar

Salut, merci pour l'info.

Je paye toujours cash. Hier j'ai achet un netbook avec windows7 qui n'a tenu que 5 minutes l c'est Ubuntu qui rgne. Ca fait longtemps qu'on parle de portable du pauvre mais dans les rayons c'est toujours les mmes produits. Quelqu'un a dj essay ChromeOS et LimeOS?

----------

